# London 2012 Olympics Stuff



## tigerbob

All kicks off today.  

NBC is tape delaying the opening ceremony (stats at 7pm instead of live at 4pm).  Wonder how many other first world countries aren't showing it live.

Anyhoo, here's a link to the events schedule and away we go.

Olympic Event Schedules & Results | NBC Olympics


----------



## masquerade

I'm going to make every attempt to tune in and watch some of my favorite segments like diving and gymnastics.  Thank you Comcast for my DVR.


----------



## Mad Scientist

I'm making NO attempt to watch the Globalist Games.


----------



## Mr. H.

Why can't we watch the opening ceremony live?


----------



## California Girl

I read this earlier on the BBC site. A 'helpful hints' for travelers. Made me LMAO.

BBC News - London 2012: A 12-part guide to the UK in 212 words each


----------



## Swagger

Mad Scientist said:


> I'm making NO attempt to watch the Globalist Games.



Amen.


----------



## tigerbob

Mr. H. said:


> Why can't we watch the opening ceremony live?



Ad revenue.  NBC is banking on a primetime audience, even for tape delay, delivering higher ratings than a 4pm (ET) or 1pm (Pacific) airtime slot would deliver.


----------



## tigerbob

Mad Scientist said:


> I'm making NO attempt to watch the Globalist Games.



I'll be making every attempt.  Watched the Olympics since I was a kid and still get a thrill out of some of it.  Plus it's in my home town so nice slice of home for me.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> I read this earlier on the BBC site. A 'helpful hints' for travelers. Made me LMAO.
> 
> BBC News - London 2012: A 12-part guide to the UK in 212 words each



That's very funny.  The third one, class, is classically explained in a stetch by John Cleese and The Two Ronnies from many years ago.  This is the only example I can find I'm afraid, but it's still worth watching.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2IX833o2QE]"I know my place" comedy sketch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tigerbob

LOL!  A fried of mine from London is in Boston on business and can't see the Olympics, so his wife in England is pointing the iPad at the TV at home in London and he's watching via FaceTime.  Fuck you NBC!


----------



## Againsheila

I gave up on the Olympics years ago when they had commercials every 3 minutes, (yeah, I timed them) and they wouldn't show what I wanted to see.  I doubt they'll do any better with the London Olympics.  It's all become too commercial.


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> LOL!  A fried of mine from London is in Boston on business and can't see the Olympics, so his wife in England is pointing the iPad at the TV at home in London and he's watching via FaceTime.  Fuck you NBC!



You are gonna love the Queen skydiving into the arena with James Bond. Hysterical! Who knew HRH had a sense of humor (or should I say humour)? LMAO


----------



## rightwinger

Let's see if London can top the opening ceremony from Beijing

Hard act to follow


----------



## mememe

An opening ceremony was so embarrassingly awful one almost wished for some Al-Q to sparkle up the event.


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> Let's see if London can top the opening ceremony from Beijing
> 
> Hard act to follow



The Brits have made it very clear that they do not see their efforts as competition with Beijing. And rightly so. Each Olympic Opening ceremony is unique. But, naturally, some assholes make everything into an argument. 

On the bright side, the Irish got a huge cheer. Again, rightly so.

Usain Bolt just came out carrying the flag. There's a gold medalist right there. Huge fan of the Bolt.


----------



## California Girl

The French seemed a tad bitter walking out. I wonder why? #BritsBeatFrenchAgain. LMAO. 

I'm off to Paris in September... I think I'll get a London 2012 t-shirt to wear. My bad.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if London can top the opening ceremony from Beijing
> 
> Hard act to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits have made it very clear that they do not see their efforts as competition with Beijing. And rightly so. Each Olympic Opening ceremony is unique. But, naturally, some assholes make everything into an argument.
> 
> On the bright side, the Irish got a huge cheer. Again, rightly so.
> 
> Usain Bolt just came out carrying the flag. There's a gold medalist right there. Huge fan of the Bolt.
Click to expand...


Good to see

Regardless, hope the Brits pull off a spectacular Olympics


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  A fried of mine from London is in Boston on business and can't see the Olympics, so his wife in England is pointing the iPad at the TV at home in London and he's watching via FaceTime.  Fuck you NBC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are gonna love the Queen skydiving into the arena with James Bond. Hysterical! Who knew HRH had a sense of humor (or should I say humour)? LMAO
Click to expand...


Aaaargh! Spoiler alert!

Actually, I've been seeing a few stills on Mashable and Facebook.  Stunned that we appear have staged something rather good.

Definitely setting the DVR.


----------



## tigerbob

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if London can top the opening ceremony from Beijing
> 
> Hard act to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits have made it very clear that they do not see their efforts as competition with Beijing. And rightly so. Each Olympic Opening ceremony is unique. But, naturally, some assholes make everything into an argument.
> 
> On the bright side, the Irish got a huge cheer. Again, rightly so.
> 
> Usain Bolt just came out carrying the flag. There's a gold medalist right there. Huge fan of the Bolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to see
> 
> Regardless, hope the Brits pull off a spectacular Olympics
Click to expand...


Having spent all that money, it would be a shame to greet the world with a damp rag.


----------



## tigerbob

mememe said:


> An opening ceremony was so embarrassingly awful one almost wished for some Al-Q to sparkle up the event.



Ooooh.  Closest I've come in ages to neg repping.


----------



## tigerbob

Againsheila said:


> I gave up on the Olympics years ago when they had commercials every 3 minutes, (yeah, I timed them) and they wouldn't show what I wanted to see.  I doubt they'll do any better with the London Olympics.  It's all become too commercial.



Surely that's down to the channel you're watching and not the games itself.

Sheeesh, I miss the BBC.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> The French seemed a tad bitter walking out. I wonder why? #BritsBeatFrenchAgain. LMAO.
> 
> I'm off to Paris in September... I think I'll get a London 2012 t-shirt to wear. My bad.



Any references in the opening show to Trafalgar, Waterloo or Agincourt?


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up on the Olympics years ago when they had commercials every 3 minutes, (yeah, I timed them) and they wouldn't show what I wanted to see.  I doubt they'll do any better with the London Olympics.  It's all become too commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely that's down to the channel you're watching and not the games itself.
> 
> Sheeesh, I miss the BBC.
Click to expand...


I'm watching it on BBC HD. No commercials! We're up to the Ps... won't be too much longer before my country comes out! YAY! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## rightwinger

tigerbob said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up on the Olympics years ago when they had commercials every 3 minutes, (yeah, I timed them) and they wouldn't show what I wanted to see.  I doubt they'll do any better with the London Olympics.  It's all become too commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely that's down to the channel you're watching and not the games itself.
> 
> Sheeesh, I miss the BBC.
Click to expand...


From what I have heard, you can watch any event you are interested in if you ar motivated


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French seemed a tad bitter walking out. I wonder why? #BritsBeatFrenchAgain. LMAO.
> 
> I'm off to Paris in September... I think I'll get a London 2012 t-shirt to wear. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any references in the opening show to Trafalgar, Waterloo or Agincourt?
Click to expand...


 Nope. Pity... I think that would have been funny. 

Personally, I thought the opening ceremony was very British. Tasteful, understated and dignified. Very entertaining without being overly flashing and ostentatious.


----------



## mememe

tigerbob said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> An opening ceremony was so embarrassingly awful one almost wished for some Al-Q to sparkle up the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh.  Closest I've come in ages to neg repping.
Click to expand...


Then you would like the opening: it was thorough pc, inclusive, lost the plot of what it was suppose to be about and as dull as dishwater.


----------



## tigerbob

rightwinger said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up on the Olympics years ago when they had commercials every 3 minutes, (yeah, I timed them) and they wouldn't show what I wanted to see.  I doubt they'll do any better with the London Olympics.  It's all become too commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely that's down to the channel you're watching and not the games itself.
> 
> Sheeesh, I miss the BBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I have heard, you can watch any event you are interested in if you ar motivated
Click to expand...


Except the opening ceremony, it seems....


----------



## California Girl

We're at the T's.... not long now and we'll be entering the arena.... and taking over the place.


----------



## California Girl

Finally... We reach the stadium! Let the Games begin... the United States of America is in da house! YAY! 

USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## California Girl

Big Cheer for the Yanks... and Michele is there. Ahhhh, sweet.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> Big Cheer for the Yanks... and Michele is there. Ahhhh, sweet.



"Like"


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Cheer for the Yanks... and Michele is there. Ahhhh, sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Like"
Click to expand...


#LovinTheLondonOlympics

I swear the French are still sulking. LOL


----------



## California Girl

Any second now.... Team GB will come in! Exciting!


----------



## California Girl

Ahhhh! Team GB in the building! And the place erupts! Very cool entrance! 

Song playing "We could be heroes!"


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> Finally... We reach the stadium! Let the Games begin... the United States of America is in da house! YAY!
> 
> USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!



Are the uniforms as bad as they say?


----------



## tigerbob

Yep.  Bowie.  Skyping with old friend in london.  And f/b-ing.  And tweeting.  Olympic social overload.


----------



## California Girl

Interesting factoid.... when Team GB came in, there was a mass of confetti launched. Apparently there is one piece of confetti for every single human being on the planet. Cool.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> Interesting factoid.... when Team GB came in, there was a mass of confetti launched. Apparently there is one piece of confetti for every single human being on the planet. Cool.



I bet nobody will check up on that.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> Interesting factoid.... when Team GB came in, there was a mass of confetti launched. Apparently there is one piece of confetti for every single human being on the planet. Cool.



Can you see if you can find mine?


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting factoid.... when Team GB came in, there was a mass of confetti launched. Apparently there is one piece of confetti for every single human being on the planet. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see if you can find mine?
Click to expand...


You're a human being?


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting factoid.... when Team GB came in, there was a mass of confetti launched. Apparently there is one piece of confetti for every single human being on the planet. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet nobody will check up on that.
Click to expand...


Biodegradable paper.... they'll just say they degraded before they could count 'em.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting factoid.... when Team GB came in, there was a mass of confetti launched. Apparently there is one piece of confetti for every single human being on the planet. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet nobody will check up on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biodegradable paper.... they'll just say they degraded before they could count 'em.
Click to expand...


Never figured you for a conspiracy theorist!!!!!!


----------



## tigerbob

My money's on Redgrave for lighting the cauldron.


----------



## tigerbob

Ali with a flag!  Crowd will LOVE that.  Big hero in England.  Well, everywhere I guess.


----------



## California Girl

Mohammed Ali? I did not see that coming. Poor old guy.


----------



## California Girl

Beckham is bringing the flame by speedboat up to the side of the arena. Cool.


----------



## California Girl

Beckham is the new James Bond. LMAO


----------



## California Girl

Yep, no surpirise.... The honor of lighting the torch.... Regrave. Rightly so. Britain's greatest Olympian. Awesome guy.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> Mohammed Ali? I did not see that coming. Poor old guy.



Bless him.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> Yep, no surpirise.... The honor of lighting the torch.... Regrave. Rightly so. Britain's greatest Olympian. Awesome guy.



Big hero of my daughter.  She has diabetes too.


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed Ali? I did not see that coming. Poor old guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bless him.
Click to expand...


Seriously, he can hardly stand. Heartbreaking to think he was such an awesome, fit, man once. Such bravery to come all this way.


----------



## tigerbob

Something unusual going on with flame, I gather.....

I HATE NOT BEING ABLE TO SEE THIS!!!!!!


----------



## California Girl

beijing, consider your ass firmly kicked in the 'olympic cauldron' department. That is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> Something unusual going on with flame, I gather.....
> 
> I HATE NOT BEING ABLE TO SEE THIS!!!!!!



Wait till you see it, Bob. Your country has surpassed itself. It's absolutely stunning.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something unusual going on with flame, I gather.....
> 
> I HATE NOT BEING ABLE TO SEE THIS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till you see it, Bob. Your country has surpassed itself. It's absolutely stunning.
Click to expand...


NBC coverage just started.  

Thanks for the running commentary Cali.  You'll get rep once I've "spread it around" a bit.


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something unusual going on with flame, I gather.....
> 
> I HATE NOT BEING ABLE TO SEE THIS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till you see it, Bob. Your country has surpassed itself. It's absolutely stunning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NBC coverage just started.
> 
> Thanks for the running commentary Cali.  You'll get rep once I've "spread it around" a bit.
Click to expand...


I thought you guys did an awesome job. Loved the Queen's entrance... and that cauldron.... OMG! And, the way the country has gotten behind the games with having the torch being run around your whole damned island - including Northern Ireland, the Channel Islands, Scotland and Wales. Very inclusive! It even came within about half a mile of my place! Cool!


----------



## hortysir

Is it more than just a little ironic seeing Ryan Seacrist interviewing Gymnasts?


----------



## Swagger

OK, I watched it. But was it really necessary to drag Ali back from the grave? He looked a mess. The cauldron was something else, though. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## tigerbob

Swagger said:


> OK, I watched it. But was it really necessary to drag Ali back from the grave? He looked a mess. The cauldron was something else, though. I wasn't expecting that.



Quite possibly the last time the world will see him.  Poignant.


----------



## Swagger

California Girl said:


> Interesting factoid.... when Team GB came in, there was a mass of confetti launched.* Apparently there is one piece of confetti for every single human being on the planet. Cool*.


----------



## California Girl

Swagger said:


> OK, I watched it. But was it really necessary to drag Ali back from the grave? He looked a mess. The cauldron was something else, though. I wasn't expecting that.



Spectacular is the word, I think. Brilliant concept. 

On the whole, a great opening ceremony... hats off to the Brits for a reserved, fun, upbeat and well executed day. Not as flashy as Beijing, but you blew them out of the water with the cauldron. No contest.


----------



## Swagger

tigerbob said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I watched it. But was it really necessary to drag Ali back from the grave? He looked a mess. The cauldron was something else, though. I wasn't expecting that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly the last time the world will see him.  Poignant.
Click to expand...


Don't worry. They'll probably have a hologram of him in 2016.


----------



## California Girl

Swagger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting factoid.... when Team GB came in, there was a mass of confetti launched.* Apparently there is one piece of confetti for every single human being on the planet. Cool*.
Click to expand...


Yea, very politically correct and 'inclusive'. 

Also... wtf was all that crap about the NHS in the Opening ceremony? Seriously... did not work.


----------



## Swagger

What didn't work was the whole UN propaganda drive. Also, why on earth was Doreen Lawrence one of the flag carriers? I'm sick of the sight of her, her son and now her bloody wig.


----------



## California Girl

Swagger said:


> What didn't work was the whole UN propaganda drive. Also, why on earth was Doreen Lawrence one of the flag carriers? I'm sick of the sight of her, her son and now her bloody wig.



Perhaps because the Lawrence Enquiry shook your policing to its core? I like her... and I feel desperately sorry for her loss. 

I didn't get why Ban Ke Moon was involved tho. Fucking UN. 

Personally, I think the cauldron was the best part. Absolutely fucking amazing.


----------



## jillian

Mad Scientist said:


> I'm making NO attempt to watch the Globalist Games.



that'll show 'em.


----------



## jillian

rightwinger said:


> Let's see if London can top the opening ceremony from Beijing
> 
> Hard act to follow



not even close... might be the most boring opening ceremonies i've ever seen.


----------



## Dr.House

Rowan Atkinson was worth the price of admission....


----------



## rightwinger

Sorry...but I don't get it

Most of this has nothing to do with the Olympics and little to do with British culture


----------



## Dr.House

they sure are going to commercial often...


----------



## tigerbob

rightwinger said:


> Sorry...but I don't get it
> 
> Most of this has nothing to do with the Olympics and little to do with British culture



Really?  I get it.


----------



## tigerbob

Dr.House said:


> they sure are going to commercial often...



Hating NBC right now.  Actually hating for about 8 hours now.


----------



## Dr.House

tigerbob said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> they sure are going to commercial often...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating NBC right now.  Actually hating for about 8 hours now.
Click to expand...


their coverage does suck...


----------



## Foxfyre

Watching the opening ceremonies televised here in the USA beginning at 7 p.m. but we recorded it so we're zapping the commercials.


----------



## Si modo

Too many commercials, NBC.  Plus, they need to STFU more often.


----------



## tigerbob

Foxfyre said:


> Watching the opening ceremonies televised here in the USA beginning at 7 p.m. but we recorded it so we're zapping the commercials.



I shoulda done that, but being 3 hours behind live already.....


----------



## Valerie

Si modo said:


> Too many commercials, NBC.  Plus, they need to STFU more often.





I was just thinking uh Hey Bob Costas if you'd only STFU we'd have had our moment of Silence for Israel already...


----------



## tigerbob

OK - that's funny.  International shooting event in Kuwait, and the Kuwaiti officials mistakenly played the mock Khazak national anthem from Borat instead of the real one.


----------



## Si modo

tigerbob said:


> OK - that's funny.  International shooting event in Kuwait, and the Kuwaiti officials mistakenly played the mock Khazak national anthem from Borat instead of the real one.


I know!  I spit my Coke out when I heard that.


----------



## hjmick

Was that Angela Landsbury singing _Hey Jude_?


----------



## Againsheila

tigerbob said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> they sure are going to commercial often...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating NBC right now.  Actually hating for about 8 hours now.
Click to expand...


And now you know why I don't watch the Olympics anymore....


----------



## Foxfyre

Well, I watched the whooooooole thing.  I'm glad I watched but I sure wouldn't want to watch it again.  I suspect all that played much better and more impressively in the stadium than it did on TV.  Really fast parade of nations though.  I enjoyed that.  And I enjoyed the lighting of the Flame.  But all and all, a rather lack luster television spectacular and I suspect that had a lot to do with the way NBC handled it.


----------



## hjmick

Foxfyre said:


> Well, I watched the whooooooole thing.  I'm glad I watched but I sure wouldn't want to watch it again.  I suspect all that played much better and more impressively in the stadium than it did on TV.  Really fast parade of nations though.  I enjoyed that.  And I enjoyed the lighting of the Flame.  But all and all, a rather lack luster television spectacular and I suspect that had a lot to do with the way NBC handled it.



I watched the whole as well. Kind of pissed about it now, there were a couple of news stories I wanted to catch on KOAT...


----------



## Unkotare

What crack-head came up with the idea for the riding bikes with glowing wings? That was cringe-worthy.


----------



## Noomi

The Opening Ceremony was not as good as Sydney's was!


----------



## California Girl

Best Olympic Cauldron Award goes to...... London 2012.


----------



## Swagger

The London cauldron was impressive. Apart from that, I wish I'd gone to the pub instead of endure that cringe-fest. I don't think I've seen an Olympic ceremony with such a heavy UN presence up until last night, either.


----------



## California Girl

Swagger said:


> The London cauldron was impressive. Apart from that, I wish I'd gone to the pub instead of endure that cringe-fest. I don't think I've seen an Olympic ceremony with such a heavy UN presence up until last night, either.



Other than that ridiculous 'homage' to the NHS, I thought it was very good. Very British. Understated, well thought out, well executed and cute. Pity that the rest of the world won't understand the chimneys rising from the fields and shit. The figure of Isambard Kingdom Brunel will float gently over their heads...


----------



## California Girl

Noomi said:


> The Opening Ceremony was not as good as Sydney's was!



Location: Australia. Yea, we can see you're totally unbiased view. 

London wasn't competing with other Olympics. They did things their own way... they aren't flashy like the US and Australia.


----------



## masquerade

Well, from reading multiple headlines this morning, to reading some of the posts here ... I'm not at all disappointed that I missed the opening ceremonies.


----------



## rightwinger

Foxfyre said:


> Well, I watched the whooooooole thing.  I'm glad I watched but I sure wouldn't want to watch it again.  I suspect all that played much better and more impressively in the stadium than it did on TV.  Really fast parade of nations though.  I enjoyed that.  And I enjoyed the lighting of the Flame.  But all and all, a rather lack luster television spectacular and I suspect that had a lot to do with the way NBC handled it.



I agree, during the parade of nations even the announcers seemed bored. I hate when they trot Ali out for these things. He has nothing to do with England. Lighting the Cauldron was impressive, I just thought they should have had a famous British Olympian do it. Sebastian Coe was my favorite. Paul McCarneys singing was horrible. 

Overall, I'd give them a B-


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I watched the whooooooole thing.  I'm glad I watched but I sure wouldn't want to watch it again.  I suspect all that played much better and more impressively in the stadium than it did on TV.  Really fast parade of nations though.  I enjoyed that.  And I enjoyed the lighting of the Flame.  But all and all, a rather lack luster television spectacular and I suspect that had a lot to do with the way NBC handled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, during the parade of nations even the announcers seemed bored. I hate when they trot Ali out for these things. He has nothing to do with England. Lighting the Cauldron was impressive, I just thought they should have had a famous British Olympian do it. Sebastian Coe was my favorite. Paul McCarneys singing was horrible.
> 
> Overall, I'd give them a B-
Click to expand...


I'm sure the collective heart of Britain is broken by your grading of their opening. They did have their greatest Olympian (Steve Redgrave, not Seb - the arrogant ass - Coe), carry the torch into the sadium... but they opted to give potential future Olympians the honor of lighting the flame. I thought that was very British. 

I agree about McCarthy. Someone really ought to suggest he retire gracefully.


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The London cauldron was impressive. Apart from that, I wish I'd gone to the pub instead of endure that cringe-fest. I don't think I've seen an Olympic ceremony with such a heavy UN presence up until last night, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that ridiculous 'homage' to the NHS, I thought it was very good. Very British. Understated, well thought out, well executed and cute. Pity that the rest of the world won't understand the chimneys rising from the fields and shit. The figure of Isambard Kingdom Brunel will float gently over their heads...
Click to expand...

Yeah, that NHS stuff was cringeworthy.  Propaganda much?

Otherwise, I loved it!  Paul's voice is bad, though.  We all get old eventually, if we are lucky.  Awesome parade of nations.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I watched the whooooooole thing.  I'm glad I watched but I sure wouldn't want to watch it again.  I suspect all that played much better and more impressively in the stadium than it did on TV.  Really fast parade of nations though.  I enjoyed that.  And I enjoyed the lighting of the Flame.  But all and all, a rather lack luster television spectacular and I suspect that had a lot to do with the way NBC handled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, during the parade of nations even the announcers seemed bored. I hate when they trot Ali out for these things. He has nothing to do with England. Lighting the Cauldron was impressive, I just thought they should have had a famous British Olympian do it. Sebastian Coe was my favorite. Paul McCarneys singing was horrible.
> 
> Overall, I'd give them a B-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure the collective heart of Britain is broken by your grading of their opening. They did have their greatest Olympian (Steve Redgrave, not Seb - the arrogant ass - Coe), carry the torch into the sadium... but they opted to give potential future Olympians the honor of lighting the flame. I thought that was very British.
> 
> I agree about McCarthy. Someone really ought to suggest he retire gracefully.
Click to expand...


I suspect the reviews of last night's performance will convince him.  If that's the best he's got, then he hasn't got it anymore.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I watched the whooooooole thing.  I'm glad I watched but I sure wouldn't want to watch it again.  I suspect all that played much better and more impressively in the stadium than it did on TV.  Really fast parade of nations though.  I enjoyed that.  And I enjoyed the lighting of the Flame.  But all and all, a rather lack luster television spectacular and I suspect that had a lot to do with the way NBC handled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, during the parade of nations even the announcers seemed bored. I hate when they trot Ali out for these things. He has nothing to do with England. Lighting the Cauldron was impressive, I just thought they should have had a famous British Olympian do it. Sebastian Coe was my favorite. Paul McCarneys singing was horrible.
> 
> Overall, I'd give them a B-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure the collective heart of Britain is broken by your grading of their opening. They did have their greatest Olympian (Steve Redgrave, not Seb - the arrogant ass - Coe), carry the torch into the sadium... but they opted to give potential future Olympians the honor of lighting the flame. I thought that was very British.
> 
> I agree about McCarthy. Someone really ought to suggest he retire gracefully.
Click to expand...


I would have given the Atlanta Olympics a C.  These opening ceremonies are turning into Busby Berkely production numbers and are just getting out of hand. 

Actually never heard of Englands greatest Olympian. But then again, I don't follow rowing. Roger Bannister is their most famous athlete. Even more famous than ship captain Beckham


----------



## Swagger

Just an aside, did anyone notice in the opening ceremony that Hong Kong are representing themselves, independently from China? I know the Chinese encourage Hong Kong's free market and treat it as an economic enclave, but I didn't think Hong Kong enjoyed that level of autonomy from the mainland. Can anyone shed any light on that?


----------



## tigerbob

Swagger said:


> Just an aside, did anyone notice in the opening ceremony that Hong Kong are representing themselves, independently from China? I know the Chinese encourage Hong Kong's free market and treat it as an economic enclave, but I didn't think Hong Kong enjoyed that level of autonomy from the mainland. Can anyone shed any light on that?



I didn't notice that.  Good question.


----------



## California Girl

Swagger said:


> Just an aside, did anyone notice in the opening ceremony that Hong Kong are representing themselves, independently from China? I know the Chinese encourage Hong Kong's free market and treat it as an economic enclave, but I didn't think Hong Kong enjoyed that level of autonomy from the mainland. Can anyone shed any light on that?



I wondered about that too.

And... sorry to see Cavendish lose out on the Gold in the cycling today. Gutted for the Brits. You so deserved the Gold... for that incredible performance in the Tour de France! Amazing shit! Sadly, the countries that would usually help you to victory decided not to. Bastards!


----------



## Colin

Let me know when the ladies beach volley ball is on!


----------



## Si modo

Colin said:


> Let me know when the ladies beach volley ball is on!


Damn!  I was just thinking about you and hoping all is well with you.

Obviously, it is!


----------



## Againsheila

rightwinger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I watched the whooooooole thing.  I'm glad I watched but I sure wouldn't want to watch it again.  I suspect all that played much better and more impressively in the stadium than it did on TV.  Really fast parade of nations though.  I enjoyed that.  And I enjoyed the lighting of the Flame.  But all and all, a rather lack luster television spectacular and I suspect that had a lot to do with the way NBC handled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, during the parade of nations even the announcers seemed bored. I hate when they trot Ali out for these things. He has nothing to do with England. Lighting the Cauldron was impressive, I just thought they should have had a famous British Olympian do it. Sebastian Coe was my favorite. Paul McCarneys singing was horrible.
> 
> Overall, I'd give them a B-
Click to expand...


I was really hoping Dr Who (David Tennant) did it.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, during the parade of nations even the announcers seemed bored. I hate when they trot Ali out for these things. He has nothing to do with England. Lighting the Cauldron was impressive, I just thought they should have had a famous British Olympian do it. Sebastian Coe was my favorite. Paul McCarneys singing was horrible.
> 
> Overall, I'd give them a B-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the collective heart of Britain is broken by your grading of their opening. They did have their greatest Olympian (Steve Redgrave, not Seb - the arrogant ass - Coe), carry the torch into the sadium... but they opted to give potential future Olympians the honor of lighting the flame. I thought that was very British.
> 
> I agree about McCarthy. Someone really ought to suggest he retire gracefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have given the Atlanta Olympics a C.  These opening ceremonies are turning into Busby Berkely production numbers and are just getting out of hand.
> 
> Actually never heard of Englands greatest Olympian. But then again, I don't follow rowing. Roger Bannister is their most famous athlete. Even more famous than ship captain Beckham
Click to expand...


I do follow rowing.... Redgrave and Pinsent... two of the greatest rowers ever.... but Redgrave is 'da man'.


----------



## 007

Oooopsie.... looks like Phelps was hitting the BONG when he should have been WORKING OUT...

PHELPS FIZZLES: NO MEDAL


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Empty seats. Was Mitt right?

London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph


----------



## Againsheila

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Empty seats. Was Mitt right?
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph



Well, at least they didn't CG people into them like China did.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Againsheila said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empty seats. Was Mitt right?
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least they didn't CG people into them like China did.
Click to expand...


China cg'd the fireworks show. I haven't heard anything about them doing that for the crowds.


----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxffBXIPOcg]USA Swimming Performs &#39;Call Me Maybe&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tigerbob

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Empty seats. Was Mitt right?
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph



Was that what he meant when he talked about security and strikes?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

tigerbob said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empty seats. Was Mitt right?
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that what he meant when he talked about security and strikes?
Click to expand...


I don't know. I honestly never read what he said. I figured it was just liberal whining and that if it was important then it'd be overwhelmingly known. I guess it wan't important enough.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

In terms of TV coverage...here in Mexico we have four stations constantly covering simultaneous events.  The opening ceremonies had zero commercials.  

Its kindof cool.

ETA:  the international coverage of Mitt's gaff is well, amusing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kiki Cannoli said:


> In terms of TV coverage...here in Mexico we have four stations constantly covering simultaneous events.  The opening ceremonies had zero commercials.
> 
> Its kindof cool.
> 
> ETA:  the international coverage of Mitt's gaff is well, amusing.



NBC sucks balls. In 2008, they put the live moniker on events even though they were on tape delay. Their reasoning when they were asked - 'Well it was taped live.'


----------



## waltky

Lochte upsets Phelps...

*Phelps Fails to Medal in Olympics Swimming Opener*
_July 28, 2012  There was a shocking result in the very first swimming race at the London Olympics._


> American swimmer Ryan Lochte won the mens 400-meter individual medley (4:05.18) by an impressive margin of more than three and a half seconds, capturing the gold medal.  Brazils Thiago Pereira took the silver (4:08.86) and Japans Kosuke Hagino got the bronze (4:08.94).  While Lochte himself is a star and was one of the favorites, it was the placement of his superstar teammate Michael Phelps that came as a big surprise.  The record-setting eight-time Olympic gold medalist in Beijing had narrowly qualified for the final out of the morning heats and ended up fourth.
> 
> Phelps did not hide his disappointment.  Its frustrating.  Its all I can say," he admitted.  "You know, its pretty upsetting.  But I think the biggest thing now is just to try to get past this and move forward.  I mean I have a bunch of other races and hopefully we can finish a lot better than how we started.  Lochte said he was surprised Phelps was not next to him on the podium.  "I mean whenever Michael swims hes always on the medal stand, no matter what," Lochte noted.  "But he did 110%.  He gave it everything he had.
> 
> But it was not enough this time, and Lochte won the difficult race that features all four strokes: butterfly, back, breast and freestyle.  Feels amazing that knowing the last four years Ive put in that hard work that it finally paid off," Lochte said during post-race press conference, "and to not only swim for my country but to have my whole entire family there in the stands cheering for me definitely gave me a little bit more of a boost.  Lochte was asked if Phelps had anything to say to him after the race. He came up to me and he congratulated me and he said Way to go and we havent lost the 400 IM for the USA in a long time, so way to keep it going, Lochte said.
> 
> MORE



See also:

*Ryan Lochte's post-race grill shines with stars and stripes*
_28 July`12 - Ryan Lochte likes to celebrate in style.  The American Olympic swimmer, who won a gold medal in the 400-meter individual medley in London on Saturday, stepped up to the medal podium with a new piece of mouthware, a Stars and Stripes "grill" across his top front teeth._


> According to a report by ESPN, however, an IOC official told Lochte he had to take the bling off or he wouldn't be able to receive his gold medal.  "Can you believe that," he said to a news reporter.  It wasn't the first time Lochte has worn some glitz in his grill after a big win.
> 
> He wore a similar grill in Shangai last year when he took the medal podium in the FINA World Championships. That grill was simply diamond-studded, not decked out with the colors of the American flag.  In a Speedo video posted on YouTube in June, Lochte explains the look:  "For those who don't know what a grill is, it's basically a retainer filled with diamonds.  I wear it when I go on the podium. It's just a unique way of showing my personality out to everyone."
> 
> Lochte doesn't keep his flair limited to his teeth. At the Olympic qualifying meet a few weeks ago, Lochte tweeted out an image of some special shoes he wore. One sneaker had stars and one had stripes and both kicks had wings hanging off the back. Later that week, he rocked some bright green kicks on the medal podium.  So if Lochte keeps piling up the medals in London, who knows what we'll see next?
> 
> Source


----------



## tigerbob

waltky said:


> Lochte upsets Phelps...
> 
> *Phelps Fails to Medal in Olympics Swimming Opener*
> _July 28, 2012  There was a shocking result in the very first swimming race at the London Olympics._
> 
> 
> 
> American swimmer Ryan Lochte won the mens 400-meter individual medley (4:05.18) by an impressive margin of more than three and a half seconds, capturing the gold medal.  Brazils Thiago Pereira took the silver (4:08.86) and Japans Kosuke Hagino got the bronze (4:08.94).  While Lochte himself is a star and was one of the favorites, it was the placement of his superstar teammate Michael Phelps that came as a big surprise.  The record-setting eight-time Olympic gold medalist in Beijing had narrowly qualified for the final out of the morning heats and ended up fourth.
> 
> Phelps did not hide his disappointment.  Its frustrating.  Its all I can say," he admitted.  "You know, its pretty upsetting.  But I think the biggest thing now is just to try to get past this and move forward.  I mean I have a bunch of other races and hopefully we can finish a lot better than how we started.  Lochte said he was surprised Phelps was not next to him on the podium.  "I mean whenever Michael swims hes always on the medal stand, no matter what," Lochte noted.  "But he did 110%.  He gave it everything he had.
> 
> But it was not enough this time, and Lochte won the difficult race that features all four strokes: butterfly, back, breast and freestyle.  Feels amazing that knowing the last four years Ive put in that hard work that it finally paid off," Lochte said during post-race press conference, "and to not only swim for my country but to have my whole entire family there in the stands cheering for me definitely gave me a little bit more of a boost.  Lochte was asked if Phelps had anything to say to him after the race. He came up to me and he congratulated me and he said Way to go and we havent lost the 400 IM for the USA in a long time, so way to keep it going, Lochte said.
> 
> MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See also:
> 
> *Ryan Lochte's post-race grill shines with stars and stripes*
> _28 July`12 - Ryan Lochte likes to celebrate in style.  The American Olympic swimmer, who won a gold medal in the 400-meter individual medley in London on Saturday, stepped up to the medal podium with a new piece of mouthware, a Stars and Stripes "grill" across his top front teeth._
> 
> 
> 
> According to a report by ESPN, however, an IOC official told Lochte he had to take the bling off or he wouldn't be able to receive his gold medal.  "Can you believe that," he said to a news reporter.  It wasn't the first time Lochte has worn some glitz in his grill after a big win.
> 
> He wore a similar grill in Shangai last year when he took the medal podium in the FINA World Championships. That grill was simply diamond-studded, not decked out with the colors of the American flag.  In a Speedo video posted on YouTube in June, Lochte explains the look:  "For those who don't know what a grill is, it's basically a retainer filled with diamonds.  I wear it when I go on the podium. It's just a unique way of showing my personality out to everyone."
> 
> Lochte doesn't keep his flair limited to his teeth. At the Olympic qualifying meet a few weeks ago, Lochte tweeted out an image of some special shoes he wore. One sneaker had stars and one had stripes and both kicks had wings hanging off the back. Later that week, he rocked some bright green kicks on the medal podium.  So if Lochte keeps piling up the medals in London, who knows what we'll see next?
> 
> Source
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That "grill" looked freaky.


----------



## tigerbob

Dweeb Team playing France.  Olympic hoops just as dull as NBA.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the collective heart of Britain is broken by your grading of their opening. They did have their greatest Olympian (Steve Redgrave, not Seb - the arrogant ass - Coe), carry the torch into the sadium... but they opted to give potential future Olympians the honor of lighting the flame. I thought that was very British.
> 
> I agree about McCarthy. Someone really ought to suggest he retire gracefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have given the Atlanta Olympics a C.  These opening ceremonies are turning into Busby Berkely production numbers and are just getting out of hand.
> 
> Actually never heard of Englands greatest Olympian. But then again, I don't follow rowing. Roger Bannister is their most famous athlete. Even more famous than ship captain Beckham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do follow rowing.... Redgrave and Pinsent... two of the greatest rowers ever.... but Redgrave is 'da man'.
Click to expand...

Are the two Facebook creator twins competing?


----------



## California Girl

TheGreatGatsby said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empty seats. Was Mitt right?
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that what he meant when he talked about security and strikes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. I honestly never read what he said. I figured it was just liberal whining and that if it was important then it'd be overwhelmingly known. I guess it wan't important enough.
Click to expand...


He was referring to these:

1. a security company contracted to provide thousands of security personnel who did not deliver on their contract. The Brit military got called in to fill the breach. Police forces from around the country had to send extra officers to London to back up their police presence... leaving other areas of the country with less police.

2. Union workers undertaking passport control threatened to strike over pay and conditions the day before the games started.

3. London taxi drivers also threatened industrial action over the use of 'Olympic lanes' on the roads. 

It was a clusterfuck in the run up to the games. Romney was right. The Brits had some wheels to put back on... fast.


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> Dweeb Team playing France.  Olympic hoops just as dull as NBA.



Team GB got its first medal today.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that what he meant when he talked about security and strikes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I honestly never read what he said. I figured it was just liberal whining and that if it was important then it'd be overwhelmingly known. I guess it wan't important enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was referring to these:
> 
> 1. a security company contracted to provide thousands of security personnel who did not deliver on their contract. The Brit military got called in to fill the breach. Police forces from around the country had to send extra officers to London to back up their police presence... leaving other areas of the country with less police.
> 
> 2. Union workers undertaking passport control threatened to strike over pay and conditions the day before the games started.
> 
> 3. London taxi drivers also threatened industrial action over the use of 'Olympic lanes' on the roads.
> 
> It was a clusterfuck in the run up to the games. Romney was right. The Brits had some wheels to put back on... fast.
Click to expand...


Security was indeed a clusterfuck.  Not sure what you can do about union workers.  Fairly standard union practice to hold everyone to ransom when there's an event that is a can't miss.  The unions know that the government have no choice but to negotiate.  I'm surprised this didn't happen more.  On the other hand, if any union did it, I would have put money on it being the transport unions.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dweeb Team playing France.  Olympic hoops just as dull as NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team GB got its first medal today.
Click to expand...


Yep.  Women's road race silver.  Whoo-hoo!  

Great race, traditional July weather.


----------



## tigerbob

Volleyball.  USA Men up 1-0 against Serbia.  Ten times the sport hoops is.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Empty seats. Was Mitt right?
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph


No.  They were sold to corporations: Mitt's base.

Now the corporate sponsors need to explain themselves:  apparently, corporations are NOT people!


----------



## Synthaholic

tigerbob said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empty seats. Was Mitt right?
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that what he meant when he talked about security and strikes?
Click to expand...

No.

But they are desperate for Mitt to be right about SOMETHING!


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empty seats. Was Mitt right?
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that what he meant when he talked about security and strikes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't know. I honestly never read what he said. I figured* it was just liberal whining and that if it was important then it'd be overwhelmingly known. I guess it wan't important enough.
Click to expand...


Seems to be a habit with you: wandering the forums uninformed, guessing, and 'figuring'.


----------



## Swagger

Anyone seriously consider the 10-metre air pistol event a real 'sport'?


----------



## tigerbob

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empty seats. Was Mitt right?
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They were sold to corporations: Mitt's base.
> 
> Now the corporate sponsors need to explain themselves:  apparently, corporations are NOT people!
Click to expand...


Has that been confirmed yet?  I thought that it was unclear whether they were corporate tix, or whether they were IOC/Government official giveaways or press seats.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dweeb Team playing France.  Olympic hoops just as dull as NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team GB got its first medal today.
Click to expand...

Your loyalties are confirmed.


----------



## Synthaholic

tigerbob said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empty seats. Was Mitt right?
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They were sold to corporations: Mitt's base.
> 
> Now the corporate sponsors need to explain themselves:  apparently, corporations are NOT people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has that been confirmed yet?  I thought that it was unclear whether they were corporate tix, or whether they were IOC/Government official giveaways or press seats.
Click to expand...

From the link:  





> corporate sponsors, Olympic officials and VIP guests


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dweeb Team playing France.  Olympic hoops just as dull as NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team GB got its first medal today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your loyalties are confirmed.
Click to expand...


Your stupidity is confirmed. 

So long as they are not competing against my country, I support the Brits... as I do the Irish... always cheer for them too. Moron.


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They were sold to corporations: Mitt's base.
> 
> Now the corporate sponsors need to explain themselves:  apparently, corporations are NOT people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has that been confirmed yet?  I thought that it was unclear whether they were corporate tix, or whether they were IOC/Government official giveaways or press seats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corporate sponsors, Olympic officials and VIP guests
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So, according to the link, it's not just the corp sponsors then.... curious that you insist it was.


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I honestly never read what he said. I figured it was just liberal whining and that if it was important then it'd be overwhelmingly known. I guess it wan't important enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was referring to these:
> 
> 1. a security company contracted to provide thousands of security personnel who did not deliver on their contract. The Brit military got called in to fill the breach. Police forces from around the country had to send extra officers to London to back up their police presence... leaving other areas of the country with less police.
> 
> 2. Union workers undertaking passport control threatened to strike over pay and conditions the day before the games started.
> 
> 3. London taxi drivers also threatened industrial action over the use of 'Olympic lanes' on the roads.
> 
> It was a clusterfuck in the run up to the games. Romney was right. The Brits had some wheels to put back on... fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Security was indeed a clusterfuck.  Not sure what you can do about union workers.  Fairly standard union practice to hold everyone to ransom when there's an event that is a can't miss.  The unions know that the government have no choice but to negotiate.  I'm surprised this didn't happen more.  On the other hand, if any union did it, I would have put money on it being the transport unions.
Click to expand...


Well, yea... but it does demonstrate that Romney was actually right about what he said. Not that the left care about reality... it's a political point scoring opportunity.


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empty seats. Was Mitt right?
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that what he meant when he talked about security and strikes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> But they are desperate for Mitt to be right about SOMETHING!
Click to expand...


At the risk of repeating myself:

1. a security company contracted to provide thousands of security personnel who did not deliver on their contract. The Brit military got called in to fill the breach. Police forces from around the country had to send extra officers to London to back up their police presence... leaving other areas of the country with less police.

2. Union workers undertaking passport control threatened to strike over pay and conditions the day before the games started.

3. London taxi drivers also threatened industrial action over the use of 'Olympic lanes' on the roads. 

So, in fact, you're lying... Mitt was right.


----------



## Foxfyre

Be careful CG.  The fact that you are there and have access to the local media and are getting a more unfiltered big picture makes you especially 'stupid' and a 'target for insult' in some quarters.

I don't allow President Obama to be taken out of context by those who think it necessary to do that.  And I appreciate Mitt being kept in context too.

And in the grand scheme of thing, are either of their views what is really important about the 2012 Olympics?


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has that been confirmed yet?  I thought that it was unclear whether they were corporate tix, or whether they were IOC/Government official giveaways or press seats.
> 
> 
> 
> From the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corporate sponsors, Olympic officials and VIP guests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, according to the link, it's not just the corp sponsors then.... curious that you insist it was.
Click to expand...

Is it a lack of reading comprehension from you, or just a lack of honesty and integrity?


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that what he meant when he talked about security and strikes?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But they are desperate for Mitt to be right about SOMETHING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the risk of repeating myself:
> 
> 1. a security company contracted to provide thousands of security personnel who did not deliver on their contract. The Brit military got called in to fill the breach. Police forces from around the country had to send extra officers to London to back up their police presence... leaving other areas of the country with less police.
> 
> 2. Union workers undertaking passport control threatened to strike over pay and conditions the day before the games started.
> 
> 3. London taxi drivers also threatened industrial action over the use of 'Olympic lanes' on the roads.
> 
> So, in fact, you're lying... Mitt was right.
Click to expand...

And what do either security or strikes have to do with empty seats?

Nothing.

Another Gold Medal in FAIL for Sandi!


----------



## California Girl

Foxfyre said:


> Be careful CG.  The fact that you are there and have access to the local media and are getting a more unfiltered big picture makes you especially 'stupid' and a 'target for insult' in some quarters.
> 
> I don't allow President Obama to be taken out of context by those who think it necessary to do that.  And I appreciate Mitt being kept in context too.
> 
> And in the grand scheme of thing, are either of their views what is really important about the 2012 Olympics?



I know, Foxy... apparently, cheering a country that is not my own means my loyalty to my country is in doubt... regardless of the fact that that country was not competing against my own. 

Context is important, we know that... I just wish other posters would learn it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empty seats. Was Mitt right?
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They were sold to corporations: Mitt's base.
> 
> Now the corporate sponsors need to explain themselves:  apparently, corporations are NOT people!
Click to expand...


Yah....blame it on Mitt.

Here in Tennessee they have PSLs which are sold online. Most of our games go empty because the weather here sucks. It's ether sweltering hot or frigidly cold. The only seat worth sitting in are on field level. All games are broadcast without blackouts because all of the tickets are bought up within minutes of going on sale. Unfortunately most seats go empty because the rich SOBs that bought them never show up for the games because of the hassles you have to go to get your car parked. 

Perhaps many are just watching the games on TV rather than going through the hassle of attending.


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But they are desperate for Mitt to be right about SOMETHING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of repeating myself:
> 
> 1. a security company contracted to provide thousands of security personnel who did not deliver on their contract. The Brit military got called in to fill the breach. Police forces from around the country had to send extra officers to London to back up their police presence... leaving other areas of the country with less police.
> 
> 2. Union workers undertaking passport control threatened to strike over pay and conditions the day before the games started.
> 
> 3. London taxi drivers also threatened industrial action over the use of 'Olympic lanes' on the roads.
> 
> So, in fact, you're lying... Mitt was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what do either security or strikes have to do with empty seats?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> Another Gold Medal in FAIL for Sandi!
Click to expand...


I was referring to Romney's comments about Britain not being ready... what the fuck do I care about empty seats? Idiot.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful CG.  The fact that you are there and have access to the local media and are getting a more unfiltered big picture makes you especially 'stupid' and a 'target for insult' in some quarters.
> 
> I don't allow President Obama to be taken out of context by those who think it necessary to do that.  And I appreciate Mitt being kept in context too.
> 
> And in the grand scheme of thing, are either of their views what is really important about the 2012 Olympics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, Foxy... apparently, cheering a country that is not my own means my loyalty to my country is in doubt... regardless of the fact that that country was not competing against my own.
> 
> Context is important, we know that... I just wish other posters would learn it.
Click to expand...


Well, if I lived there I would support the locals.


----------



## Foxfyre

California Girl said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful CG.  The fact that you are there and have access to the local media and are getting a more unfiltered big picture makes you especially 'stupid' and a 'target for insult' in some quarters.
> 
> I don't allow President Obama to be taken out of context by those who think it necessary to do that.  And I appreciate Mitt being kept in context too.
> 
> And in the grand scheme of thing, are either of their views what is really important about the 2012 Olympics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, Foxy... apparently, cheering a country that is not my own means my loyalty to my country is in doubt... regardless of the fact that that country was not competing against my own.
> 
> Context is important, we know that... I just wish other posters would learn it.
Click to expand...


So much for Olympic unity, huh     I cheer the Americans too when they are competing in the Olympics just like I cheer our local sports teams when they are competing at the highschool or college level.  It is stupid to think that cheering somebody else when our own teams aren't competing  is unloyal.  Also stupid is not to appreciate the skill and courage and dedication that allows somebody who is not an American to achieve great things.

It is stupid to hate somebody in politics just because he or she beat our preferred candidate.  How much more stupid to hate somebody who beat our guy or gal in a sporting event?


----------



## California Girl

Foxfyre said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful CG.  The fact that you are there and have access to the local media and are getting a more unfiltered big picture makes you especially 'stupid' and a 'target for insult' in some quarters.
> 
> I don't allow President Obama to be taken out of context by those who think it necessary to do that.  And I appreciate Mitt being kept in context too.
> 
> And in the grand scheme of thing, are either of their views what is really important about the 2012 Olympics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, Foxy... apparently, cheering a country that is not my own means my loyalty to my country is in doubt... regardless of the fact that that country was not competing against my own.
> 
> Context is important, we know that... I just wish other posters would learn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So much for Olympic unity, huh     I cheer the Americans too when they are competing in the Olympics just like I cheer our local sports teams when they are competing at the highschool or college level.  It is stupid to think that cheering somebody else when our own teams aren't competing  is unloyal.  Also stupid is not to appreciate the skill and courage and dedication that allows somebody who is not an American to achieve great things.
> 
> It is stupid to hate somebody in politics just because he or she beat our preferred candidate.  How much more stupid to hate somebody who beat our guy or gal in a sporting event?
Click to expand...


I find this whole conversation rather odd... how could Mitt have been referring to empty seats? He wouldn't have known there were going to be empty seats at the events before the events were held, would he? 

It seems to me that the left are just reeking of desperation on this one. Romney was correct in his assessment, and I pointed out the issues that he was right about... but their 'hatred' of Romney blinds them to logic. Very odd indeed.


----------



## Swagger

Speaking of loyalty, the English usually favour the Irish, Scotish and Welsh rugby and football teams over the likes of France and Germany. But whenever you ask the Celts who they'll be cheering when their overlord takes to the field, the treacherous ingrates unanimously favour England's opponent.


----------



## tigerbob

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dweeb Team playing France.  Olympic hoops just as dull as NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team GB got its first medal today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your loyalties are confirmed.
Click to expand...


What?  Cal?  How long have you lived there?  Tell be you didn't become a Brit!


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful CG.  The fact that you are there and have access to the local media and are getting a more unfiltered big picture makes you especially 'stupid' and a 'target for insult' in some quarters.
> 
> I don't allow President Obama to be taken out of context by those who think it necessary to do that.  And I appreciate Mitt being kept in context too.
> 
> And in the grand scheme of thing, are either of their views what is really important about the 2012 Olympics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, Foxy... apparently, cheering a country that is not my own means my loyalty to my country is in doubt... regardless of the fact that that country was not competing against my own.
> 
> Context is important, we know that... I just wish other posters would learn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if I lived there I would support the locals.
Click to expand...


I always like to see the Brits do well, so long as they're not beating my country to do so. I always cheer on Ireland... because it's where my family originate from. Feels like I owe them some support. Sad individuals who are so obsessed with scoring points that they make themselves look stupid are rather par for the course on USMB.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Team GB got its first medal today.
> 
> 
> 
> Your loyalties are confirmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupidity is confirmed.
> 
> So long as they are not competing against my country, I support the Brits... as I do the Irish... always cheer for them too. Moron.
Click to expand...


OK - confused there for a second!


----------



## California Girl

Swagger said:


> Speaking of loyalty, the English usually favour favour the Irish, Scotish and Welsh rugby and football teams over the likes of France and Germany. But whenever you ask the Celts who they'll be cheering when their overlord takes to the field, the treacherous ingrates unanimously favour England's opponent.



I have noticed that. Even Andy Murray says he cheers on anyone playing against England! Fucking traitor!


----------



## Foxfyre

They can't defend their guy so to get him re-elected, they have to somehow take down Mitt.  And because Mitt has provided so little ammunition to use for doing that, they have to make sh*t up.  And to use something that should be as innocent a apolitical as the Olympics to do it, is shameful.


----------



## Swagger

Whenever Murray wins, he's heralded as a victorious Brit. When he falls short he's called a Scottish loser.


----------



## Foxfyre

Swagger said:


> Speaking of loyalty, the English usually favour the Irish, Scotish and Welsh rugby and football teams over the likes of France and Germany. But whenever you ask the Celts who they'll be cheering when their overlord takes to the field, the treacherous ingrates unanimously favour England's opponent.



And I have noted the Brits also cheering an American when appropriate to do so too.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was referring to these:
> 
> 1. a security company contracted to provide thousands of security personnel who did not deliver on their contract. The Brit military got called in to fill the breach. Police forces from around the country had to send extra officers to London to back up their police presence... leaving other areas of the country with less police.
> 
> 2. Union workers undertaking passport control threatened to strike over pay and conditions the day before the games started.
> 
> 3. London taxi drivers also threatened industrial action over the use of 'Olympic lanes' on the roads.
> 
> It was a clusterfuck in the run up to the games. Romney was right. The Brits had some wheels to put back on... fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security was indeed a clusterfuck.  Not sure what you can do about union workers.  Fairly standard union practice to hold everyone to ransom when there's an event that is a can't miss.  The unions know that the government have no choice but to negotiate.  I'm surprised this didn't happen more.  On the other hand, if any union did it, I would have put money on it being the transport unions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yea... but it does demonstrate that Romney was actually right about what he said. Not that the left care about reality... it's a political point scoring opportunity.
Click to expand...


True, though I thought he could have phrased it more delicately.  OTOH, I think Cameron's "middle of nowhere" comeback was a tad petulant and unnecessary too.


----------



## tigerbob

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, according to the link, it's not just the corp sponsors then.... curious that you insist it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it a lack of reading comprehension from you, or just a lack of honesty and integrity?
Click to expand...


I thought that was the point you were making as well.


----------



## tigerbob

Swagger said:


> Speaking of loyalty, the English usually favour the Irish, Scotish and Welsh rugby and football teams over the likes of France and Germany. But whenever you ask the Celts who they'll be cheering when their overlord takes to the field, the treacherous ingrates unanimously favour England's opponent.



Very true.


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Security was indeed a clusterfuck.  Not sure what you can do about union workers.  Fairly standard union practice to hold everyone to ransom when there's an event that is a can't miss.  The unions know that the government have no choice but to negotiate.  I'm surprised this didn't happen more.  On the other hand, if any union did it, I would have put money on it being the transport unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea... but it does demonstrate that Romney was actually right about what he said. Not that the left care about reality... it's a political point scoring opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, though I thought he could have phrased it more delicately.  OTOH, I think Cameron's "middle of nowhere" comeback was a tad petulant and unnecessary too.
Click to expand...


Actually, I laughed when I heard Cameron's reply. I don't think anyone here is taking it as seriously as the left in the US are.


----------



## mudwhistle

tigerbob said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Security was indeed a clusterfuck.  Not sure what you can do about union workers.  Fairly standard union practice to hold everyone to ransom when there's an event that is a can't miss.  The unions know that the government have no choice but to negotiate.  I'm surprised this didn't happen more.  On the other hand, if any union did it, I would have put money on it being the transport unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea... but it does demonstrate that Romney was actually right about what he said. Not that the left care about reality... it's a political point scoring opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, though I thought he could have phrased it more delicately.  OTOH, I think Cameron's "middle of nowhere" comeback was a tad petulant and unnecessary too.
Click to expand...


Just an example of negative imaging from Hollywood movies. 

Salt Lake City was the best Olympics I've seen so far. Who cares if it's not in a bustling city. I would think such a thing would be a bad thing in a winter Olympics.


----------



## California Girl

Foxfyre said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of loyalty, the English usually favour the Irish, Scotish and Welsh rugby and football teams over the likes of France and Germany. But whenever you ask the Celts who they'll be cheering when their overlord takes to the field, the treacherous ingrates unanimously favour England's opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have noted the Brits also cheering an American when appropriate to do so too.
Click to expand...


There was a huge cheer for the US at the opening ceremony. They can't all have been Americans.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea... but it does demonstrate that Romney was actually right about what he said. Not that the left care about reality... it's a political point scoring opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, though I thought he could have phrased it more delicately.  OTOH, I think Cameron's "middle of nowhere" comeback was a tad petulant and unnecessary too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I laughed when I heard Cameron's reply. I don't think anyone here is taking it as seriously as the left in the US are.
Click to expand...


I was in salt Lake for the Sundance Film Fest this year (my wife exec produced one of the shorts).  It is in the middle of nowhere.  A very beautiful nowhere, but nowhere nonetheless.


----------



## California Girl

Swagger said:


> Whenever Murray wins, he's heralded as a victorious Brit. When he falls short he's called a Scottish loser.



So he is.


----------



## Foxfyre

tigerbob said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Security was indeed a clusterfuck.  Not sure what you can do about union workers.  Fairly standard union practice to hold everyone to ransom when there's an event that is a can't miss.  The unions know that the government have no choice but to negotiate.  I'm surprised this didn't happen more.  On the other hand, if any union did it, I would have put money on it being the transport unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea... but it does demonstrate that Romney was actually right about what he said. Not that the left care about reality... it's a political point scoring opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, though I thought he could have phrased it more delicately.  OTOH, I think Cameron's "middle of nowhere" comeback was a tad petulant and unnecessary too.
Click to expand...


But neither amounted to a small hill of beans, it all merited maybe a line or two at the time they happened, and then move on.  But to beat them into a frenzy and use such a small controversy to spoil what should be yet another great and glorious Olympic event is so childish and so dumb.


----------



## Swagger

Foxfyre said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of loyalty, the English usually favour the Irish, Scotish and Welsh rugby and football teams over the likes of France and Germany. But whenever you ask the Celts who they'll be cheering when their overlord takes to the field, the treacherous ingrates unanimously favour England's opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have noted the Brits also cheering an American when appropriate to do so too.
Click to expand...


Blood's thicker than water, Fox. Despite bickering incessantly, no two nations on earth stand for each other's values and interests more than ours.


----------



## tigerbob

Foxfyre said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea... but it does demonstrate that Romney was actually right about what he said. Not that the left care about reality... it's a political point scoring opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, though I thought he could have phrased it more delicately.  OTOH, I think Cameron's "middle of nowhere" comeback was a tad petulant and unnecessary too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But neither amounted to a small hill of beans, it all merited maybe a line or two at the time they happened, and then move on.  But to beat them into a frenzy and use such a small controversy and spoil what should be yet another great and glorious Olympic event is so childish and so dumb.
Click to expand...


It's election year.  Everything gets blown out of proportion.


----------



## Foxfyre

Swagger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of loyalty, the English usually favour the Irish, Scotish and Welsh rugby and football teams over the likes of France and Germany. But whenever you ask the Celts who they'll be cheering when their overlord takes to the field, the treacherous ingrates unanimously favour England's opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have noted the Brits also cheering an American when appropriate to do so too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blood's thicker than water, Fox. Despite bickering incessantly, no two nations on earth stand for each other's values and interests more than ours.
Click to expand...


Yup.  Just like family.  Fuss and fume and get in a snit all the time, but when somebody is down or in trouble, your family has your back.


----------



## tigerbob

Woot!  Brit just set the fastest time in the Women's 400 free!  Rebecca Adlington - another reminder for me to set in the app!


----------



## Foxfyre

Foxfyre said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have noted the Brits also cheering an American when appropriate to do so too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood's thicker than water, Fox. Despite bickering incessantly, no two nations on earth stand for each other's values and interests more than ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  Just like family.  Fuss and fume and get in a snit all the time, but when somebody is down or in trouble, your family has your back.
Click to expand...


And we might even cheer on each other's athletes in the Olympics too.

I don't think there was ever a more beloved or more cheered on (by Americans) figure in all of the Olympics than Eddie the Eagle.  And he was a Brit through and through.


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> Woot!  Brit just set the fastest time in the Women's 400 free!  Rebecca Adlington - another reminder for me to set in the app!



 Go Becs!


----------



## Foxfyre

California Girl said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woot!  Brit just set the fastest time in the Women's 400 free!  Rebecca Adlington - another reminder for me to set in the app!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Becs!
Click to expand...


Yes!!!   It was beginning to look like the Chinese were going to take over dominance in the swimming events.  (But even though I have a hard time feeling friendly toward China or any other totalitarian country, I still have to enjoy the expression of pure joy and exhilaration on the face of the Chinese athletes when they win.  They want it just as much as any other young person, and hopefully for the same reasons.)


----------



## mudwhistle

Swagger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of loyalty, the English usually favour the Irish, Scotish and Welsh rugby and football teams over the likes of France and Germany. But whenever you ask the Celts who they'll be cheering when their overlord takes to the field, the treacherous ingrates unanimously favour England's opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have noted the Brits also cheering an American when appropriate to do so too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blood's thicker than water, Fox. Despite bickering incessantly, no two nations on earth stand for each other's values and interests more than ours.
Click to expand...


I always felt the same way about the Aussies.

Seems the ones that visit here don't exactly like us.....but any that I've met were pretty fun to be around. 

I really enjoyed my time in London. Got to talk to some Beefeaters at the Tower. They were hilarious.


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have noted the Brits also cheering an American when appropriate to do so too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood's thicker than water, Fox. Despite bickering incessantly, no two nations on earth stand for each other's values and interests more than ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always felt the same way about the Aussies.
> 
> Seems the ones that visit here don't exactly like us.....but any that I've met were pretty fun to be around.
> 
> I really enjoyed my time in London. Got to talk to some Beefeaters at the Tower. They were hilarious.
Click to expand...


I'm going to Paris in September. I am so gonna get a 'London 2012' t-shirt to wear over there... just to rub some salt into their wound.  They still mad they lost out to London. Bwahahaha!


----------



## tigerbob

Foxfyre said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blood's thicker than water, Fox. Despite bickering incessantly, no two nations on earth stand for each other's values and interests more than ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Just like family.  Fuss and fume and get in a snit all the time, but when somebody is down or in trouble, your family has your back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we might even cheer on each other's athletes in the Olympics too.
> 
> I don't think there was ever a more beloved or more cheered on (by Americans) figure in all of the Olympics than Eddie the Eagle.  And he was a Brit through and through.
Click to expand...


Eddie.  Bless 'im.  Classic example of a British anti-hero.  Surviving was his only ambition.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blood's thicker than water, Fox. Despite bickering incessantly, no two nations on earth stand for each other's values and interests more than ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always felt the same way about the Aussies.
> 
> Seems the ones that visit here don't exactly like us.....but any that I've met were pretty fun to be around.
> 
> I really enjoyed my time in London. Got to talk to some Beefeaters at the Tower. They were hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to Paris in September. I am so gonna get a 'London 2012' t-shirt to wear over there... just to rub some salt into their wound.  They still mad they lost out to London. Bwahahaha!
Click to expand...


Les Vis


----------



## tigerbob

USA vs Montenegro water polo.  In my opinion, possibly the most exhausting sport on the planet.


----------



## masquerade

I wanna see some more gymnastics.


----------



## mudwhistle

tigerbob said:


> USA vs Montenegro water polo.  In my opinion, possibly the most exhausting sport on the planet.



A recreation they turned into a sport. 

Catching an elbow in a pool is no fun.


----------



## Colin

I'm watching ladies beach volleyball. Fantastic! Don't know what the score is but that's immaterial. Now where's that slomo button.


----------



## masquerade

Colin said:


> I'm watching ladies beach volleyball. Fantastic! Don't know what the score is but that's immaterial. Now where's that slomo button.



I'm enjoying the ladies beach volleyball too.


----------



## Liability

masquerade said:


> I wanna see some more gymnastics.



Women's gymnastics.  Why?

Because some of them are cute.


----------



## Foxfyre

Girls gymnastics on now on NBC


----------



## Againsheila

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful CG.  The fact that you are there and have access to the local media and are getting a more unfiltered big picture makes you especially 'stupid' and a 'target for insult' in some quarters.
> 
> I don't allow President Obama to be taken out of context by those who think it necessary to do that.  And I appreciate Mitt being kept in context too.
> 
> And in the grand scheme of thing, are either of their views what is really important about the 2012 Olympics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, Foxy... apparently, cheering a country that is not my own means my loyalty to my country is in doubt... regardless of the fact that that country was not competing against my own.
> 
> Context is important, we know that... I just wish other posters would learn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if I lived there I would support the locals.
Click to expand...


me too..


----------



## Againsheila

Colin said:


> I'm watching ladies beach volleyball. Fantastic! Don't know what the score is but that's immaterial. Now where's that slomo button.



It's important to have your priorities straight.


----------



## California Girl

I'm watching the swimming. Huge roar for Adlington.... bless her.


----------



## Colin

masquerade said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching ladies beach volleyball. Fantastic! Don't know what the score is but that's immaterial. Now where's that slomo button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying the ladies beach volleyball too.
Click to expand...


I bet you're not enjoying it as much as I am.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching ladies beach volleyball. Fantastic! Don't know what the score is but that's immaterial. Now where's that slomo button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying the ladies beach volleyball too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you're not enjoying it as much as I am.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you have your priorities 'in hand'.


----------



## Colin

Againsheila said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching ladies beach volleyball. Fantastic! Don't know what the score is but that's immaterial. Now where's that slomo button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's important to have your priorities straight.
Click to expand...


Of course! With so much to choose from one has to be single-minded.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching ladies beach volleyball. Fantastic! Don't know what the score is but that's immaterial. Now where's that slomo button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's important to have your priorities straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course! With so much to choose from one has to be single-minded.
Click to expand...


Adlington got the bronze. We got the silver... fucking french.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying the ladies beach volleyball too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're not enjoying it as much as I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you have your priorities 'in hand'.
Click to expand...


I'm pulling for both sides!


----------



## Valerie

Colin said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching ladies beach volleyball. Fantastic! Don't know what the score is but that's immaterial. Now where's that slomo button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's important to have your priorities straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course! With so much to choose from one has to be single-minded.
Click to expand...






  In the game I'm watching it looks like they are wearing scuba suits!


----------



## California Girl

Mens 100 m backstroke... yum, hawt guys in swimmys. YAY! 

_*Prays SO does not read this*_


----------



## Colin

Valerie said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's important to have your priorities straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! With so much to choose from one has to be single-minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the game I'm watching it looks like they are wearing scuba suits!
Click to expand...


It's a cover up but some of us can see through it!


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Mens 100 m backstroke... yum, hawt guys in swimmys. YAY!
> 
> _*Prays SO does not read this*_



You stick to your backstroke. I'll stay with the breast stroke. Pole vault anyone?


----------



## masquerade

congratulations to the US water polo team!


----------



## Foxfyre

Have you guys ever played water polo?  I have and also flag football, soccer, basketball, volleyball, badminton, etc. etc.   And of all sports, water polo is absolutely the toughest and most physically demanding.  I can't imagine having the stamina to play a whole game, especially at Olympic intensity.


----------



## Swagger

Sorry to disrupt the chat covering the events, but the opening ceremony was, quite simply, a heap of lefty bullshit. Blacks living in 18th century English villages. Kids singing from hospital beds in some quasi-cultish celebration of the NHS. Multiculturalism being rammed down everyone's throats. The whole thing was a propaganda stunt for the failed and toxic ideology of multiculturalism.


----------



## tigerbob

Colin said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching ladies beach volleyball. Fantastic! Don't know what the score is but that's immaterial. Now where's that slomo button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying the ladies beach volleyball too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you're not enjoying it as much as I am.
Click to expand...


Black spandex is limiting my enjoyment.  Still a great sport though.


----------



## tigerbob

Swagger said:


> Sorry to disrupt the chat covering the events, but the opening ceremony was, quite simply, a heap of lefty bullshit. Blacks living in 18th century English villages. Kids singing from hospital beds in some quasi-cultish celebration of the NHS. Multiculturalism being rammed down everyone's throats. The whole thing was a propaganda stunt for the failed and toxic ideology of multiculturalism.



Oh.  I liked it.  NHS thing was a bit silly, but....


----------



## California Girl

Swagger said:


> Sorry to disrupt the chat covering the events, but the opening ceremony was, quite simply, a heap of lefty bullshit. Blacks living in 18th century English villages. Kids singing from hospital beds in some quasi-cultish celebration of the NHS. Multiculturalism being rammed down everyone's throats. The whole thing was a propaganda stunt for the failed and toxic ideology of multiculturalism.



I kinda liked the whole 'rural to industrialization' thing... but, I agree the whole 'let's pretend the NHS ain't sinking like a rock' thing was a tad odd... and it was very left wing in parts.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of repeating myself:
> 
> 1. a security company contracted to provide thousands of security personnel who did not deliver on their contract. The Brit military got called in to fill the breach. Police forces from around the country had to send extra officers to London to back up their police presence... leaving other areas of the country with less police.
> 
> 2. Union workers undertaking passport control threatened to strike over pay and conditions the day before the games started.
> 
> 3. London taxi drivers also threatened industrial action over the use of 'Olympic lanes' on the roads.
> 
> So, in fact, you're lying... Mitt was right.
> 
> 
> 
> And what do either security or strikes have to do with empty seats?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> Another Gold Medal in FAIL for Sandi!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to Romney's comments about Britain not being ready... *what the fuck do I care about empty seats?* Idiot.
Click to expand...


THAT'S what you responded to, dope!

Here it is again for the terminally retarded - I've bolded the relevant lines so that you can follow along and find out exactly what you were responding to:




California Girl said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Empty seats. Was Mitt right?*
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Was that what he meant when he talked about security and strikes?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't know.* I honestly never read what he said. I figured it was just  liberal whining and that if it was important then it'd be overwhelmingly  known. I guess it wan't important enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He was referring to these:
> 
> 1. a security company* contracted to provide thousands of security  personnel who did not deliver on their contract. The Brit military got  called in to fill the breach. Police forces from around the country had  to send extra officers to London to back up their police presence...  leaving other areas of the country with less police.
> 
> *2. Union workers* undertaking passport control threatened to strike over pay and conditions the day before the games started.
> 
> *3. London taxi drivers* also threatened industrial action over the use of 'Olympic lanes' on the roads.
> 
> It was a clusterfuck in the run up to the games. Romney was right. The Brits had some wheels to put back on... fast.
Click to expand...


*So, again:  what do security and strikes have to do with empty seats?*


You *FAIL *and then you think that yelling "idiot" makes it go away.

Another *FAIL!*


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what do either security or strikes have to do with empty seats?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> Another Gold Medal in FAIL for Sandi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to Romney's comments about Britain not being ready... *what the fuck do I care about empty seats?* Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT'S what you responded to, dope!
> 
> Here it is again for the terminally retarded - I've bolded the relevant lines so that you can follow along and find out exactly what you were responding to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't know.* I honestly never read what he said. I figured it was just  liberal whining and that if it was important then it'd be overwhelmingly  known. I guess it wan't important enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He was referring to these:
> 
> 1. a security company* contracted to provide thousands of security  personnel who did not deliver on their contract. The Brit military got  called in to fill the breach. Police forces from around the country had  to send extra officers to London to back up their police presence...  leaving other areas of the country with less police.
> 
> *2. Union workers* undertaking passport control threatened to strike over pay and conditions the day before the games started.
> 
> *3. London taxi drivers* also threatened industrial action over the use of 'Olympic lanes' on the roads.
> 
> It was a clusterfuck in the run up to the games. Romney was right. The Brits had some wheels to put back on... fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So, again:  what do security and strikes have to do with empty seats?*
> 
> 
> You *FAIL *and then you think that yelling "idiot" makes it go away.
> 
> Another *FAIL!*
Click to expand...


Romney wasn't talking about empty seats.


----------



## mudwhistle

Great Britain just kicked the crap out of the UAE in football. 3-1

That was a good game.


----------



## California Girl

There was a security breach at the opening ceremony when a mystery woman walked along with the team from India. India has made a formal complaint to the organizers. 

Looks like there are some security issues... like Romney, and others said there were.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> There was a security breach at the opening ceremony when a mystery woman walked along with the team from India. India has made a formal complaint to the organizers.
> 
> Looks like there are some security issues... like Romney, and others said there were.



Good thing she didn't have a bomb vest on.


----------



## Swagger

California Girl said:


> There was a security breach at the opening ceremony when a mystery woman walked along with the team from India. India has made a formal complaint to the organizers.
> 
> Looks like there are some security issues... like Romney, and others said there were.



Yeah, we just watched Coe assuring the press that she was just an over-enthusiastic performer from the opening ceremony that got carried away, implying that her identity is known. I reckon he's lying and that nobody knows who she is, least of all the organisers.


----------



## tigerbob

Swagger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a security breach at the opening ceremony when a mystery woman walked along with the team from India. India has made a formal complaint to the organizers.
> 
> Looks like there are some security issues... like Romney, and others said there were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we just watched Coe assuring the press that she was just an over-enthusiastic performer from the opening ceremony that got carried away, implying that her identity is known. I reckon he's lying and that nobody knows who she is, least of all the organisers.
Click to expand...


Coe?  Lying?  I can barely believe it!


----------



## tigerbob

Enjoying the men's beach volleyball a present.  Almost as much fun as the birds.

And I loved this article.

Courageous U.S. Beach Volleyball Players Will Compete in Bikinis Even Though Shorts and a T-Shirt Are Totally Allowed


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to Romney's comments about Britain not being ready... *what the fuck do I care about empty seats?* Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S what you responded to, dope!
> 
> Here it is again for the terminally retarded - I've bolded the relevant lines so that you can follow along and find out exactly what you were responding to:
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was referring to these:
> 
> 1. a security company* contracted to provide thousands of security  personnel who did not deliver on their contract. The Brit military got  called in to fill the breach. Police forces from around the country had  to send extra officers to London to back up their police presence...  leaving other areas of the country with less police.
> 
> *2. Union workers* undertaking passport control threatened to strike over pay and conditions the day before the games started.
> 
> *3. London taxi drivers* also threatened industrial action over the use of 'Olympic lanes' on the roads.
> 
> It was a clusterfuck in the run up to the games. Romney was right. The Brits had some wheels to put back on... fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So, again:  what do security and strikes have to do with empty seats?*
> 
> 
> You *FAIL *and then you think that yelling "idiot" makes it go away.
> 
> Another *FAIL!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Romney wasn't talking about empty seats.
Click to expand...


Correct.  I never claimed the conversation, or The Great Gatsby, made any sense.  But that was the conversation.

Blame the moron who doesn't know what the fuck he is talking about:




TheGreatGatsby said:


> Empty seats. Was Mitt right?
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph


----------



## PeteEU

California Girl said:


> There was a security breach at the opening ceremony when a mystery woman walked along with the team from India. India has made a formal complaint to the organizers.
> 
> Looks like there are some security issues... like Romney, and others said there were.



Technically not a security breach. She was part of the opening ceremony, so she was screened and so on beforehand.


----------



## PeteEU

tigerbob said:


> Enjoying the men's beach volleyball a present.  Almost as much fun as the birds.
> 
> And I loved this article.
> 
> Courageous U.S. Beach Volleyball Players Will Compete in Bikinis Even Though Shorts and a T-Shirt Are Totally Allowed



Odd part... the one US women's team I saw.. did NOT compete in bikinis.. Now the rest of the team did for the most part (minus one Australian pair).


----------



## tigerbob

PeteEU said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the men's beach volleyball a present.  Almost as much fun as the birds.
> 
> And I loved this article.
> 
> Courageous U.S. Beach Volleyball Players Will Compete in Bikinis Even Though Shorts and a T-Shirt Are Totally Allowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd part... the one US women's team I saw.. did NOT compete in bikinis.. Now the rest of the team did for the most part (minus one Australian pair).
Click to expand...


Suspect it's because of the temperature, with most US games starting late.


----------



## tigerbob

You gotta love parents.  LOL!

You Have to Watch U.S. Gymnast Aly Raisman's Hilarious Parents React to Her Bar Routine


----------



## Foxfyre

I saw that TB, and thanks for posting that.  Toooooo funny.

On a less positive note, I was watching the ladies' gymnastics last night and thinking how wrong it was that only two from each team can move on to the all around competition.  It should be the highest scores and not nationalities that move on like it is in other sports.  Just a personal observation and opinion.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Why does NBC think that The Today Show is so important that they have to show it instead of the Olympics? News Flash: Matt Lauer is nothing special. Show the athletes and not him yapping.


----------



## Foxfyre

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Why does NBC think that The Today Show is so important that they have to show it instead of the Olympics? News Flash: Matt Lauer is nothing special. Show the athletes and not him yapping.



I get really frustrated with a lot of NBC's coverage.  Who wants to sit and watch several minutes of two guys yammering about something when we could be watching the events?  A little bit of background on some of the athletes is okay, but when they go on for five minutes with that which means an event I would like to see is shoved aside, I just want to scream.


----------



## masquerade

Foxfyre said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does NBC think that The Today Show is so important that they have to show it instead of the Olympics? News Flash: Matt Lauer is nothing special. Show the athletes and not him yapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get really frustrated with a lot of NBC's coverage.  Who wants to sit and watch several minutes of two guys yammering about something when we could be watching the events?  A little bit of background on some of the athletes is okay, but when they go on for five minutes with that which means an event I would like to see is shoved aside, I just want to scream.
Click to expand...


^^^ Agreed.  Twice.


----------



## tigerbob

Loving the bronze for Team GB in men's gymnastics.  We NEVER win anything in gymnastics!


----------



## Toro

Canada's first and thus far only medal is a bronze in synchronized diving. I didn't even know what that was until I heard we won a medal in it. 

So far, it's my favourite Olympic sport.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

tigerbob said:


> Loving the bronze for Team GB in men's gymnastics.  We NEVER win anything in gymnastics!



Home venue advantage? I'd have to think that the judges are affected even if they don't want to admit it.


----------



## Darkwind

tigerbob said:


> Loving the bronze for Team GB in men's gymnastics.  We NEVER win anything in gymnastics!


The Brits were totally ripped off.  The guy failed his dismount and GB should have the silver.

America was a serious disappointment.


----------



## Darkwind

Foxfyre said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does NBC think that The Today Show is so important that they have to show it instead of the Olympics? News Flash: Matt Lauer is nothing special. Show the athletes and not him yapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get really frustrated with a lot of NBC's coverage.  Who wants to sit and watch several minutes of two guys yammering about something when we could be watching the events?  A little bit of background on some of the athletes is okay, but when they go on for five minutes with that which means an event I would like to see is shoved aside, I just want to scream.
Click to expand...

Exactly right.

They could put on the screen, links to websites of analysis and bio's for the athletes that are competing for those interested in that kind of thing.

Particularly when the women are competing...Who cares what some old guys think.  Show us the scantily clad women!  

hehe


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

California Girl said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't know.* I honestly never read what he said. I figured it was just  liberal whining and that if it was important then it'd be overwhelmingly  known. I guess it wan't important enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He was referring to these:
> 
> 1. a security company* contracted to provide thousands of security  personnel who did not deliver on their contract. The Brit military got  called in to fill the breach. Police forces from around the country had  to send extra officers to London to back up their police presence...  leaving other areas of the country with less police.
> 
> *2. Union workers* undertaking passport control threatened to strike over pay and conditions the day before the games started.
> 
> *3. London taxi drivers* also threatened industrial action over the use of 'Olympic lanes' on the roads.
> 
> It was a clusterfuck in the run up to the games. Romney was right. The Brits had some wheels to put back on... fast.
Click to expand...


Yea. Wow. That's serious shit. I figured Romney had said something mildly stupid b/c the media teaser on TV was 'Romney tries to back off Olympics Gaffe' and they advertised the British media calling him 'Mitt The Twit.' 

WTF? That's just a train wreck. And I'm so sick of f'ing union members thinking it's their right to strike last minute. That's an f'ing breach of contract as far as I'm concerned. Get the f out of the business if it's so bad. They're abusing their privileges and creating bad will.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S what you responded to, dope!
> 
> Here it is again for the terminally retarded - I've bolded the relevant lines so that you can follow along and find out exactly what you were responding to:
> 
> ​*So, again:  what do security and strikes have to do with empty seats?*
> 
> 
> You *FAIL *and then you think that yelling "idiot" makes it go away.
> 
> Another *FAIL!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney wasn't talking about empty seats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  I never claimed the conversation, or The Great Gatsby, made any sense.  But that was the conversation.
> 
> Blame the moron who doesn't know what the fuck he is talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empty seats. Was Mitt right?
> 
> London 2012 Olympics: Empty seats on the opening day prompts investigation - Telegraph
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hey fuckhead (synthaholic). I stated up front that I didn't even know what the specifics of the to do was about with the Romney/Olympics situation. How's that make me an f'ing moron you fucking piece of shit? I said that apparently, Romney was right to criticize the disorganization of the Olympics. And from what I've learned about what Romney referred to and the article I posted about empty seats being wasted, I was right. So back the fuck off dickhead. This is why people think (know) you're an idiot and don't give a fuck about what you have to say.


----------



## tigerbob

TheGreatGatsby said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the bronze for Team GB in men's gymnastics.  We NEVER win anything in gymnastics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home venue advantage? I'd have to think that the judges are affected even if they don't want to admit it.
Click to expand...


Well, possibly.  All countries seem to do better in their home Olympics.  

But I've always thought that usually it's due to the fact that countries pour money and resources into training athletes for several years before they stage an Olympics, and that investment pays off in a bigger haul of medals than if the games would have been held somewhere else.

Either way, I think if we'd benefitted from a home advantage in the judging that we'd have won the silver rather than the bronze.


----------



## tigerbob

Toro said:


> Canada's first and thus far only medal is a bronze in synchronized diving. I didn't even know what that was until I heard we won a medal in it.
> 
> So far, it's my favourite Olympic sport.



That's actually been quite fun to watch.


----------



## Toro

I'm watching volleyball right now. Why does one guy have a different uniform than his teammates?


----------



## Toro

Question Tiger, why is Tom Daley so popular in England?


----------



## rightwinger

Toro said:


> I'm watching volleyball right now. Why does one guy have a different uniform than his teammates?



I had the same question


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rightwinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching volleyball right now. Why does one guy have a different uniform than his teammates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same question
Click to expand...


I never quite figured that out, but I know it's standard in HS and college too. I think it might have something to do with captaincy but I was never sure of that b/c often the best player doesn't seem to wear the different uniform IMO.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> Question Tiger, why is Tom Daley so popular in England?



B/C he lives there.


----------



## mudwhistle

tigerbob said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the bronze for Team GB in men's gymnastics.  We NEVER win anything in gymnastics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home venue advantage? I'd have to think that the judges are affected even if they don't want to admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, possibly.  All countries seem to do better in their home Olympics.
> 
> But I've always thought that usually it's due to the fact that countries pour money and resources into training athletes for several years before they stage an Olympics, and that investment pays off in a bigger haul of medals than if the games would have been held somewhere else.
> 
> Either way, I think if we'd benefitted from a home advantage in the judging that we'd have won the silver rather than the bronze.
Click to expand...


I think it's that and also the fact that the host nation's athletes get to use the facilities before everyone else so they know it by heart.


----------



## Toro

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching volleyball right now. Why does one guy have a different uniform than his teammates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never quite figured that out, but I know it's standard in HS and college too. I think it might have something to do with captaincy but I was never sure of that b/c often the best player doesn't seem to wear the different uniform IMO.
Click to expand...


No, it won't be that. The captain wears an armband. It'll be because there is a special rule for that player.


----------



## tigerbob

Toro said:


> Question Tiger, why is Tom Daley so popular in England?



Beats me.  Living over here it's very difficult to understand what captures the public's imagination in Britain.  My guess would be because he's good.  Historically we have had so few world class athletes that the really good ones tend to become heroes very quickly.


----------



## tigerbob

mudwhistle said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home venue advantage? I'd have to think that the judges are affected even if they don't want to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, possibly.  All countries seem to do better in their home Olympics.
> 
> But I've always thought that usually it's due to the fact that countries pour money and resources into training athletes for several years before they stage an Olympics, and that investment pays off in a bigger haul of medals than if the games would have been held somewhere else.
> 
> Either way, I think if we'd benefitted from a home advantage in the judging that we'd have won the silver rather than the bronze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's that and also the fact that the host nation's athletes get to use the facilities before everyone else so they know it by heart.
Click to expand...


I guess in some sports, but one pommel horse is surely much like another.  May be something to do with the support they get at home as well.


----------



## Toro

Two more bronze medals for Canada in judo and synchronized diving. 

Canada - Bronze Medal Nation! w00t!


----------



## Paulie

I don't know if anyone asked this here or not, or even if it's a dumb question to begin with since I don't really follow olympics...Why do countries sometimes have more than 1 person competing in an event?  Something isn't right about having to compete against your own teammate.


----------



## Liability

Paulie said:


> I don't know if anyone asked this here or not, or even if it's a dumb question to begin with since I don't really follow olympics...Why do countries sometimes have more than 1 person competing in an event?  Something isn't right about having to compete against your own teammate.



Because silver goes nicely with gold?


----------



## Paulie

Liability said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone asked this here or not, or even if it's a dumb question to begin with since I don't really follow olympics...Why do countries sometimes have more than 1 person competing in an event?  Something isn't right about having to compete against your own teammate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because silver goes nicely with gold?
Click to expand...


Silver's worthless bro.  Who remembers the silver medal winners years later?  Who offers endorsement deals to silver medal winners?

I'm just asking because last night I watched for a couple minutes and it was the 100m backstroke.  Two Americans competing, with one of them the odds on favorite to win the gold.  The other dude got silver.  So the silver dude pretty much already knows before he even starts that his teammate is going to crush him and that he has no shot at gold.

Just seems weird to me.


----------



## Liability

Paulie said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone asked this here or not, or even if it's a dumb question to begin with since I don't really follow olympics...Why do countries sometimes have more than 1 person competing in an event?  Something isn't right about having to compete against your own teammate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because silver goes nicely with gold?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silver's worthless bro.  Who remembers the silver medal winners years later?  Who offers endorsement deals to silver medal winners?
> 
> I'm just asking because last night I watched for a couple minutes and it was the 100m backstroke.  Two Americans competing, with one of them the odds on favorite to win the gold.  The other dude got silver.  So the silver dude pretty much already knows before he even starts that his teammate is going to crush him and that he has no shot at gold.
> 
> Just seems weird to me.
Click to expand...


Silver is a perfectly cool OLYMPIC medal.

In my life I never had any chance of being an Olympian.  And of all those who do get there, not that many get to stand on the platform as medalists.

I know it's just simple opinion, but as far as I am concerned, anybody who gets to the Olympics is pretty cool (in terms of that sport, anyway) and anybody who can take a medal has done something pretty remarkable.


----------



## Paulie

Liability said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because silver goes nicely with gold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver's worthless bro.  Who remembers the silver medal winners years later?  Who offers endorsement deals to silver medal winners?
> 
> I'm just asking because last night I watched for a couple minutes and it was the 100m backstroke.  Two Americans competing, with one of them the odds on favorite to win the gold.  The other dude got silver.  So the silver dude pretty much already knows before he even starts that his teammate is going to crush him and that he has no shot at gold.
> 
> Just seems weird to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silver is a perfectly cool OLYMPIC medal.
> 
> In my life I never had any chance of being an Olympian.  And of all those who do get there, not that many get to stand on the platform as medalists.
> 
> I know it's just simple opinion, but as far as I am concerned, anybody who gets to the Olympics is pretty cool (in terms of that sport, anyway) and anybody who can take a medal has done something pretty remarkable.
Click to expand...


I'm not saying it's not cool.  But you don't train your ass off to win a silver, you compete for the gold.  If China is the favorite and they beat you out, so be it.  But your own teammate?  I don't know, whatever, I dave a lot less than it looks right now


----------



## tigerbob

Well done Mr Phelps!  Stunning achievement!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Yea, I hear stuff like Phelps won a gold and then I don't want to watch the stupid f'ing tape delay. F NBC.


----------



## candycorn

tigerbob said:


> All kicks off today.
> 
> NBC is tape delaying the opening ceremony (stats at 7pm instead of live at 4pm).  Wonder how many other first world countries aren't showing it live.
> 
> Anyhoo, here's a link to the events schedule and away we go.
> 
> Olympic Event Schedules & Results | NBC Olympics



Cool link.  Thanks.


----------



## Noomi

Am trying to find out if this chick actually walked out there with hairy armpits. I hope this is just photoshopped.


----------



## Colin

Noomi said:


> Am trying to find out if this chick actually walked out there with hairy armpits. I hope this is just photoshopped.



Yeh, and apparently the hair on her chest goes all the way down to her testicles.


----------



## Noomi

Colin said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am trying to find out if this chick actually walked out there with hairy armpits. I hope this is just photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, and apparently the hair on her chest goes all the way down to her testicles.
Click to expand...


There is actually one confirmed athlete who didn't bother to shave. Females must always shave their pits! It should be required of them!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Noomi said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am trying to find out if this chick actually walked out there with hairy armpits. I hope this is just photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, and apparently the hair on her chest goes all the way down to her testicles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is actually one confirmed athlete who didn't bother to shave. Females must always shave their pits! It should be required of them!
Click to expand...


Geez. No kidding. It's just a simple matter of pride.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Paulie said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silver's worthless bro.  Who remembers the silver medal winners years later?  Who offers endorsement deals to silver medal winners?
> 
> I'm just asking because last night I watched for a couple minutes and it was the 100m backstroke.  Two Americans competing, with one of them the odds on favorite to win the gold.  The other dude got silver.  So the silver dude pretty much already knows before he even starts that his teammate is going to crush him and that he has no shot at gold.
> 
> Just seems weird to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver is a perfectly cool OLYMPIC medal.
> 
> In my life I never had any chance of being an Olympian.  And of all those who do get there, not that many get to stand on the platform as medalists.
> 
> I know it's just simple opinion, but as far as I am concerned, anybody who gets to the Olympics is pretty cool (in terms of that sport, anyway) and anybody who can take a medal has done something pretty remarkable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it's not cool.  But you don't train your ass off to win a silver, you compete for the gold.  If China is the favorite and they beat you out, so be it.  But your own teammate?  I don't know, whatever, I dave a lot less than it looks right now
Click to expand...


A lot of them do train just to be there and have a shot. There can only be one best. 

I think there's a great many times where the field knows there's one or two dominant athletes or teams and they're realistically just trying to medal. You always go for gold, but in the back of your mind, you know you'll need a lot to go your way for it.


----------



## tigerbob

Woot!  First Gold for the Brits!

First Golds At Dorney - Rowing News | NBC Olympics


----------



## tigerbob

Gold (and bronze) in the men's time trial!  Way to go Wiggo!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I watched women's field hockey. I personally thought it was better than women's soccer. It's cool to watch stuff like that that you wouldn't see back in the day b/c the network filter out the "lesser" sports.


----------



## Toro

Field hockey would be better if the sticks were bigger, they played with a puck, and skated around on ice. 

You can't even cross check someone in field hockey.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> Field hockey would be better if the sticks were bigger, they played with a puck, and skated around on ice.
> 
> You can't even cross check someone in field hockey.



It's a game of skill and endurance. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Valerie

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Field hockey would be better if the sticks were bigger, they played with a puck, and skated around on ice.
> 
> You can't even cross check someone in field hockey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game of skill and endurance. Nothing wrong with that.
Click to expand...





Yep.  Is it true the Sedin sisters play for the Canadian field hockey team...?


----------



## Toro

8 women's badminton players were disqualified today for sucking.  In two matches, they started playing really bad, trying not to win.  The fans jeered.  The players were warned.  Then they were banned.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> 8 women's badminton players were disqualified today for sucking.  In two matches, they started playing really bad, trying not to win.  The fans jeered.  The players were warned.  Then they were banned.



Yea - but they were doing it to try and get a more favorable match-up in the next round. Once again, the IOC shows that they are self righteous dinks.


----------



## Toro

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 women's badminton players were disqualified today for sucking.  In two matches, they started playing really bad, trying not to win.  The fans jeered.  The players were warned.  Then they were banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea - but they were doing it to try and get a more favorable match-up in the next round. Once again, the IOC shows that they are self righteous dinks.
Click to expand...


No, they are right.  I don't know if you saw it but it was disgraceful and totally runs counter to the spirit of the Olympics.  The Chinese Olympic Organization - or whatever they're called - came out today and said they agreed with the decision.

edit - Actually, if I remember it correctly, it wasn't the IOC that banned them but the World Badminton Federation.


----------



## Toro

I have to give a plug to RONA, a Canadian home hardware retailer (which Lowe's is trying to buy).  They have a fantastic ad running on Canadian television that speaks to me as a Canadian, and brings a tear to my eye!  <sniff>  <sniff>

Here it is.

[youtube]xvEQtdtDuQk[/youtube]


----------



## tigerbob

Toro said:


> I have to give a plug to RONA, a Canadian home hardware retailer (which Lowe's is trying to buy).  They have a fantastic ad running on Canadian television that speaks to me as a Canadian, and brings a tear to my eye!  <sniff>  <sniff>
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> [youtube]xvEQtdtDuQk[/youtube]



Nice.


----------



## California Girl

Congrats to the Brits on two awesome gold performances today! Rockin' shit, guys! Woohoo!

Also... Phelps.... what an Olympian! 19 medals... the highest total of any Olympian ever! We totally rock too! 

Good day for both.


----------



## Valerie

Toro said:


> 8 women's badminton players were disqualified today for sucking.  In two matches, they started playing really bad, trying not to win.  The fans jeered.  The players were warned.  Then they were banned.




I had mixed feelings when I read that story this morning...

In the spirit of winning the Gold medal, they devised a plan in order to have a more optimal opponent in the next round...  So, in the spirit of winning the medal in the final round, they played like crap on purpose in an earlier round, which is not in the true Olympic spirit of competition, etcetera, etcetera...But I'm thinking jeebus, isn't there simply a better way for the Olympics to have set-up the tournament in the first place...???


----------



## SayMyName

London's mayor, who got on Romney for his words about Olympic preparedness this year, just got stuck on a high wire line while waving the British flag. As of this writing he is still stuck up there.

Scroll down some to watch video on this link.

http://www.itv.com/news/london/


----------



## Wiseacre

Valerie said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 women's badminton players were disqualified today for sucking.  In two matches, they started playing really bad, trying not to win.  The fans jeered.  The players were warned.  Then they were banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had mixed feelings when I read that story this morning...
> 
> In the spirit of winning the Gold medal, they devised a plan in order to have a more optimal opponent in the next round...  So, in the spirit of winning the medal in the final round, they played like crap on purpose in an earlier round, which is not in the true Olympic spirit of competition, etcetera, etcetera...But I'm thinking jeebus, isn't there simply a better way for the Olympics to have set-up the tournament in the first place...???
Click to expand...



Single elimination tournament.   Problem solved.   Seeding based on prior world championship.   Next.


----------



## rightwinger

I have had it with the London Olympics. What were they thinking when they gave the summer Olympics to a hell hole like London?

They have destroyed the sport of Womens Beach Volleyball.


----------



## tigerbob

SayMyName said:


> London's mayor, who got on Romney for his words about Olympic preparedness this year, just got stuck on a high wire line while waving the British flag. As of this writing he is still stuck up there.
> 
> Scroll down some to watch video on this link.
> 
> Latest London News - ITV News



Boris?  LOL!  If it could happen to anyone, it will happen to Boris.


----------



## Mr. H.

U.S. medalists get taxed on their medals and winnings. 

Olympians Could Owe The IRS Thousands In Taxes On Medals, Cash Bonuses


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

You guys see this? The boxer went down 5 times and the ref didn't give a count!

Boxing judges under fire amid "fix" claims - Boxing News | NBC Olympics


----------



## Againsheila

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You guys see this? The boxer went down 5 times and the ref didn't give a count!
> 
> Boxing judges under fire amid "fix" claims - Boxing News | NBC Olympics



And people wonder why I don't get so excited about the Olympics anymore....


----------



## tigerbob

Awesome day to be a Brit.  A hatful of medals today, 3 of them gold.  Great job Team GB!


----------



## tigerbob

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You guys see this? The boxer went down 5 times and the ref didn't give a count!
> 
> Boxing judges under fire amid "fix" claims - Boxing News | NBC Olympics



Well, the result has been overturned but even so that refereeing is scandalous.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

tigerbob said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys see this? The boxer went down 5 times and the ref didn't give a count!
> 
> Boxing judges under fire amid "fix" claims - Boxing News | NBC Olympics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the result has been overturned but even so that refereeing is scandalous.
Click to expand...


The system needs to be changed. One referee shouldn't be for sale. We live in a technological age - you could have 1,000 judges and not have the outcome for sale.


----------



## Colin

The Romanians have taken Gold,Silver and Bronze.................. Copper,Steel,Brass and even the lead from the Olympic Stadium roof!


----------



## tigerbob

Colin said:


> The Romanians have taken Gold,Silver and Bronze.................. Copper,Steel,Brass and even the lead from the Olympic Stadium roof!





Nice little earner, Rodney.


----------



## Toro

Colin said:


> The Romanians have taken Gold,Silver and Bronze.................. Copper,Steel,Brass and even the lead from the Olympic Stadium roof!



^^^^^^^^^^
It's a good thing you didn't put that on Twitter.


----------



## High_Gravity

Anyone watch Team USA obliterate Nigeria yesterday in hoops? they won by fucking 83 points, 83 points! Carmelo Anthony nailed 10 3 pointers by himself, this massacre set Nigerias basketball program back 20 years at least.


----------



## Colin

Toro said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Romanians have taken Gold,Silver and Bronze.................. Copper,Steel,Brass and even the lead from the Olympic Stadium roof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> It's a good thing you didn't put that on Twitter.
Click to expand...


No chance. I confine myself to twatter.


----------



## Foxfyre

Actually we're just trying to stay out of the controversies and scandals and just focus on and enjoy the events themselves.  And so far, at least in those events that we are watching, we are enjoying almost everything.  Of course it doesn't hurt that the USA is doing so well, but even if we weren't, we love the competition itself.  And so far I haven't had any quarrel with the way the Brit organizers have set it all up.

We have had some problems with the judging in some of the more subjective competitions--gymnastics, diving, etc.  But that is not the fault of the Brits.


----------



## rightwinger

Foxfyre said:


> Actually we're just trying to stay out of the controversies and scandals and just focus on and enjoy the events themselves.  And so far, at least in those events that we are watching, we are enjoying almost everything.  Of course it doesn't hurt that the USA is doing so well, but even if we weren't, we love the competition itself.  And so far I haven't had any quarrel with the way the Brit organizers have set it all up.
> 
> We have had some problems with the judging in some of the more subjective competitions--gymnastics, diving, etc.  But that is not the fault of the Brits.



As bad as the judging may be.....

It is nowhere close to what we saw during the cold war


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rightwinger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we're just trying to stay out of the controversies and scandals and just focus on and enjoy the events themselves.  And so far, at least in those events that we are watching, we are enjoying almost everything.  Of course it doesn't hurt that the USA is doing so well, but even if we weren't, we love the competition itself.  And so far I haven't had any quarrel with the way the Brit organizers have set it all up.
> 
> We have had some problems with the judging in some of the more subjective competitions--gymnastics, diving, etc.  But that is not the fault of the Brits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As bad as the judging may be.....
> 
> It is nowhere close to what we saw during the cold war
Click to expand...


Wow__ you'll reach for anything but the stars. 

Anyhow, just got done watching my boy Federer with the final set 19-17 to advance to the gold medal round.


----------



## tigerbob

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we're just trying to stay out of the controversies and scandals and just focus on and enjoy the events themselves.  And so far, at least in those events that we are watching, we are enjoying almost everything.  Of course it doesn't hurt that the USA is doing so well, but even if we weren't, we love the competition itself.  And so far I haven't had any quarrel with the way the Brit organizers have set it all up.
> 
> We have had some problems with the judging in some of the more subjective competitions--gymnastics, diving, etc.  But that is not the fault of the Brits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As bad as the judging may be.....
> 
> It is nowhere close to what we saw during the cold war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow__ you'll reach for anything but the stars.
> 
> Anyhow, just got done watching my boy Federer with the final set 19-17 to advance to the gold medal round.
Click to expand...


I was watching that too.  Cramming a 5 set match into 3 sets.  Murray up next.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I love watching John McEnroe talking about the past on the post game analysis. He hates his opponents so much even still


----------



## tigerbob

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I love watching John McEnroe talking about the past on the post game analysis. He hates his opponents so much even still



I had dinner with McEnroe in the late 80s.  4 of us at the table, but 20 people must have come up and asked for his autograph while we were eating.  Endlessly polite to all of them.  Off the court, such a nice guy.


----------



## Foxfyre

tigerbob said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching John McEnroe talking about the past on the post game analysis. He hates his opponents so much even still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had dinner with McEnroe in the late 80s.  4 of us at the table, but 20 people must have come up and asked for his autograph while we were eating.  Endlessly polite to all of them.  Off the court, such a nice guy.
Click to expand...


Small world.  I didn't have dinner with him, but did get to meet and have a conversation with him one time.  I too found him to be a very pleasant and personable person.   Who knows how much the 'bad boy' days of McEnroe and Connors et al on the pro circuit was real and how much of it was staged?


----------



## rightwinger

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we're just trying to stay out of the controversies and scandals and just focus on and enjoy the events themselves.  And so far, at least in those events that we are watching, we are enjoying almost everything.  Of course it doesn't hurt that the USA is doing so well, but even if we weren't, we love the competition itself.  And so far I haven't had any quarrel with the way the Brit organizers have set it all up.
> 
> We have had some problems with the judging in some of the more subjective competitions--gymnastics, diving, etc.  But that is not the fault of the Brits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As bad as the judging may be.....
> 
> It is nowhere close to what we saw during the cold war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow__ you'll reach for anything but the stars.
> 
> Anyhow, just got done watching my boy Federer with the final set 19-17 to advance to the gold medal round.
Click to expand...


You must have missed the good ole days of Olympic judging

9.5  9.3  9.6  9.5   9.4  and from the Soviet Judge 7.9


----------



## tigerbob

Foxfyre said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching John McEnroe talking about the past on the post game analysis. He hates his opponents so much even still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had dinner with McEnroe in the late 80s.  4 of us at the table, but 20 people must have come up and asked for his autograph while we were eating.  Endlessly polite to all of them.  Off the court, such a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small world.  I didn't have dinner with him, but did get to meet and have a conversation with him one time.  I too found him to be a very pleasant and personable person.   Who knows how much the 'bad boy' days of McEnroe and Connors et al on the pro circuit was real and how much of it was staged?
Click to expand...


Can't speak for Conners, but the impression I got was that on court McEnroe didn't feel he had any friends.  Everyone was the enemy (players, umpires, linesmen......the ball.....)


----------



## Colin

Wow! Gold for Britain in men's cycling team pursuit and a new world record!


----------



## rightwinger

Colin said:


> Wow! Gold for Britain in men's cycling team pursuit and a new world record!



God save the Queen!


----------



## Colin

rightwinger said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Gold for Britain in men's cycling team pursuit and a new world record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God save the Queen!
Click to expand...


He's over in the Clean Zone sitting on a stool.


----------



## jillian

tigerbob said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had dinner with McEnroe in the late 80s.  4 of us at the table, but 20 people must have come up and asked for his autograph while we were eating.  Endlessly polite to all of them.  Off the court, such a nice guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small world.  I didn't have dinner with him, but did get to meet and have a conversation with him one time.  I too found him to be a very pleasant and personable person.   Who knows how much the 'bad boy' days of McEnroe and Connors et al on the pro circuit was real and how much of it was staged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't speak for Conners, but the impression I got was that on court McEnroe didn't feel he had any friends.  Everyone was the enemy (players, umpires, linesmen......the ball.....)
Click to expand...


McEnroe is a few years older than my husband. and when he was a teenager, he played at courts in either little neck or douglaston, queens, i forget which, and he ended up playing my husband and a friend... they couldn't even hit his serve a single time... but he was nice about it from what i'm told.


----------



## mudwhistle

I was watching Rogers/Dolhauser losing to the Itialians. Men's beach volleyball. 

Had to turn i t off because we had to go to a meeting. 

What was the final score?


----------



## tigerbob

Colin said:


> Wow! Gold for Britain in men's cycling team pursuit and a new world record!



Wasn't that awesome?

Fingers crossed now for the Women's Keirin.


----------



## tigerbob

Italians knocked them out.  21-19 in the second set as I recall.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Just got done watching an NBC Sports Network interview with Seth Myer (SNL - I don't watch the show but they were shamelessly plugging it enough not to know). They spent a couple minutes bagging on Mitt Romney for not knowing enough about his wife's horse in the Olympics. And then Meyere said, I'm rooting for the horse. And the host was like "Really?" He sounded really surprised. He answered, "well it's American." And the host was like, "oh yea." Fucking twats! Anyone else noticing what faggots the hosts are at NBC?


----------



## tigerbob

Vicky Pendleton with Gold in the Keiron!  Whoo-hoo!!!!!

Uh-oh.....disputed result?

Nope, no dispute.  Queen Victoria wins!


----------



## Toro

Canada leading Britain in femme football!


----------



## tigerbob

Toro said:


> Canada leading Britain in femme football!



Yeah.  Watching that.  We look nervy.  Whoda thunk it?  Being outplayed a bit at present....


----------



## tigerbob

On Canada's second goal, the Brit in the wall actually moved her head out of the way.  WTF?!?!?!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I predict GB men's soccer to lose in shoot-outs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I guess a French judge screwed us in boxing. Even the ref was holding Errol Spence's arm up as the victor and then they announced the other guy. I guess the French and Russian judges are always taking bribes b/c any money they don't get under the table is taken by their governments.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

FUCKING NBC - I'm already seeing headlines like Phelps wins gold and meanwhile those BITCHES haven't played it yet b/c they need to show it in "primetime." FUCKING NBC - Live is primetime. How in this fucking day and age is the Olympics not being broadcast live? I can't stand these 'ratings' cock suckers.

And frankly they'd get more ratings showing live and delay in 'primetime.'


----------



## Peach

Phelps is fantastic, Gabby kicked butt, and America is #1!


----------



## tigerbob

Peach said:


> Phelps is fantastic, Gabby kicked butt, and America is #1!



Yep, just nosed ahead of China in the latest standings.  Congrats.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

tigerbob said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phelps is fantastic, Gabby kicked butt, and America is #1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, just nosed ahead of China in the latest standings.  Congrats.
Click to expand...


I hate China. It annoys me that they are systematically producing these medal winners.


----------



## Peach

tigerbob said:


> peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> phelps is fantastic, gabby kicked butt, and america is #1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, just nosed ahead of china in the latest standings.  Congrats.
Click to expand...


yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Peach

USA! USA! USA!​


----------



## Peach

Don't forget Solo, Wambach, Ledecky, Franklin (world record), Lochte, Wieber, Ross, Maroney, Raisman, Soni, Clary, ET. AL.! *

*My jingoism comes out at the Olympics, every time.....


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I hate China.





What, the whole country?


----------



## tigerbob

TheGreatGatsby said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phelps is fantastic, Gabby kicked butt, and America is #1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, just nosed ahead of China in the latest standings.  Congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate China. It annoys me that they are systematically producing these medal winners.
Click to expand...


You gotta be totally committed in totalitarianland.


----------



## tigerbob

Peach said:


> Don't forget Solo, Wambach, Ledecky, Franklin (world record), Lochte, Wieber, Ross, Maroney, Raisman, Soni, Clary, ET. AL.! *
> 
> *My jingoism comes out at the Olympics, every time.....



Jingo.  One of my fave words of all time.


----------



## Peach

tigerbob said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Solo, Wambach, Ledecky, Franklin (world record), Lochte, Wieber, Ross, Maroney, Raisman, Soni, Clary, ET. AL.! *
> 
> *My jingoism comes out at the Olympics, every time.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingo.  One of my fave words of all time.
Click to expand...


The US is producing more winners at this point without turning athletes into machines, GO USA!


----------



## tigerbob

More early Gold for Team GB to start Saturday!  Now up to 3rd place in the medal table.  If that position holds, it would be our best position since the London Olympics of 1908.


----------



## Valerie

Serena won the Gold for USA!


----------



## California Girl

Britain are doing remarkably well... such a little country... such a lot of medals! YAY!

And America is #1... our rightful place - because we are fucking awesome. 

The Chinese maybe just aren't taking children away from their parents to turn them into super-athletes early enough... 2 years is just too old. Maybe they should snatch them at birth? Or instigate an Athletes Breeding program. Sick fucking country.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

US basketball barely beat Lithuania.

US men survive 1st test, beat Lithuania 99-94 - Yahoo! Sports

We're the best team, but perhaps the media will stop pretending we're so great now. Probably not.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Apparently the US was 34.5 favorites and Lithuania had lost their other 2 games too.


----------



## Unkotare

Maybe we dogged it on purpose after being criticized for running up the score in other games.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> Maybe we dogged it on purpose after being criticized for running up the score in other games.



I doubt it. We just played a better team and our lack of chemistry was exposed. That said, we're still the favorites by virtue of overwhelming talent. But I think the game showed that the gold medal is not a given.


----------



## tigerbob

Women's Team Pursuit.  3 days, three consecutive World Records and the Gold Medal.  Awesome job Dani King, Laura Trott and Joanna Roswell!


----------



## Foxfyre

tigerbob said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, just nosed ahead of China in the latest standings.  Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate China. It annoys me that they are systematically producing these medal winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta be totally committed in totalitarianland.
Click to expand...


Yes, I watch the faces of the Chinese athletes and they really are committed to their sports and they are genuinely happy when they win.  But for themselves?  Or their country?   Or is it just relief that they won't face any repercussions for failure when they return home?  I dunno.

It is hard to find many positives when they take children away from their parents who they will see very infrequently for years and essentially imprisoning them controlling their diet, their sleep schedule, and everything they do while they forego all childhood pleasures, including an education, while they train relentlessly.  It is producing a big medal count though.


----------



## Unkotare

Foxfyre said:


> Yes, I watch the faces of the Chinese athletes and they really are committed to their sports and they are genuinely happy when they win.  But for themselves?  Or their country?   .




Both, just like the American athletes.


----------



## Unkotare

Foxfyre said:


> It is hard to find many positives when they take children away from their parents who they will see very infrequently for years and essentially imprisoning them controlling their diet, their sleep schedule, and everything they do while they forego all childhood pleasures, including an education, while they train relentlessly.  It is producing a big medal count though.






It is overly extreme (the way everything with totalitarian governments is), but consider if someone came to the dirt-poor parents of a young child in a little village in West Virginia where the mines were played out and the father was on disability and offered to give that child a better life - better nutrition, safety, and perhaps fame and fortune - all for the chance to become a national hero. 

Just sayin'


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I guess a French judge screwed us in boxing. Even the ref was holding Errol Spence's arm up as the victor and then they announced the other guy. I guess the French and Russian judges are always taking bribes b/c any money they don't get under the table is taken by their governments.



Yup. The result was over-turned and the American boxer will fight on.

2012 Summer Olympics -- Errol Spence loss overturned in boxing - ESPN

Of course, the IOC tried to save face and say it was b/c of missed calls and not rigged judging.


----------



## Sarah G

valerie said:


> serena won the gold for usa!



yes!


----------



## rightwinger

Mo Farrah of Great Britain wins 10,000 meter Gold
US second


----------



## Valerie

Sarah G said:


> valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serena won the gold for usa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes!
Click to expand...





She's awesome...came back after an injury last year and won the 4 Grand Slams plus now the Olympic Gold Medal!  Outstanding!





> American Serena Williams won Olympic tennis singles gold on Saturday, becoming the first player to win all four grand slams and an Olympic title in singles and doubles, with her U.S. team mates Bob and Mike Bryan later taking the men's doubles gold.
> 
> Tennis: U.S. has golden day as Serena, Bryans win - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Foxfyre

Congrats to the U.K. and the U.S.A. for taking gold and silver, in that order, in the mens 10,000 meter.  Of interest the two guys had trained together and were best friends and they couldn't have been more tickled for each other.  It is things like THAT which makes the Olympics special to me.  I try to ignore the scandals and obvious corruption as much as possible because those things are downers.  But of course if we want to keep the games valid, we do have to correct the problems too.


----------



## tigerbob

rightwinger said:


> Mo Farrah of Great Britain wins 10,000 meter Gold
> US second



Six Golds for Britain today.  Six.  Absolutely unheard of.  

Pinching myself.


----------



## Foxfyre

tigerbob said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mo Farrah of Great Britain wins 10,000 meter Gold
> US second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six Golds for Britain today.  Six.  Absolutely unheard of.
> 
> Pinching myself.
Click to expand...


Are you a misplaced....er transplanted Brit, Tigerbob?  I've never ever even been there but admit to being an unashamed Anglophile.


----------



## WillowTree

Michael  Phelps USA the greatest Olympian that ever lived.


----------



## Unkotare

Foxfyre said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mo Farrah of Great Britain wins 10,000 meter Gold
> US second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six Golds for Britain today.  Six.  Absolutely unheard of.
> 
> Pinching myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a misplaced....er transplanted Brit, Tigerbob?  I've never ever even been there but admit to being an unashamed Anglophile.
Click to expand...



Just out of curiosity, why are you an anglophile if you've never been there, and why have you never been there if you are an anglophile?


----------



## Unkotare

WillowTree said:


> Michael  Phelps USA the greatest Olympian that ever lived.




Interesting question.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael  Phelps USA the greatest Olympian that ever lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question.
Click to expand...


It was a statement.


----------



## Unkotare

But it is in question, unless "greatest ever" is determined only by medal count (which is one legitimate opinion).


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

My opinion is that there is a strong chance Phelps swims at the 2016 Olympics. I think he's saying it's his last just in case.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> But it is in question, unless "greatest ever" is determined only by medal count (which is one legitimate opinion).



Opinions come in statement form. Questions have question marks. The validation of the opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## Unkotare

I think there is a strong chance he says 'screw this, I'm already rich as hell' and gorges himself on pot, hookers, and subway footlongs.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is in question, unless "greatest ever" is determined only by medal count (which is one legitimate opinion).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions come in statement form. Questions have question marks. The validation of the opinion is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


You need to have a drink and pull that stick from outta there, champ.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is in question, unless "greatest ever" is determined only by medal count (which is one legitimate opinion).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions come in statement form. Questions have question marks. The validation of the opinion is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to have a drink and pull that stick from outta there, champ.
Click to expand...


Correcting your incorrect statement means I'm uptight? Okay. Maybe you should stop drinking lol.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> I think there is a strong chance he says 'screw this, I'm already rich as hell' and gorges himself on pot, hookers, and subway footlongs.



I thought there was a great chance he'd do 2016, but he couldn't have went out any better in 2012 - winning what 4 golds in a row and becoming the all-time winning medals Olympian with 22 and gold medals Olympian with 18.

With that alone, he's more than set with endorsements; especially for as long as he holds that record. But we'll see if he doesn't decide that he wants to compete again in a year or two. I do think he'll take at least a year off.


----------



## Noomi

Cannot believe Australia is doing so badly! We really need to lift our game.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions come in statement form. Questions have question marks. The validation of the opinion is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to have a drink and pull that stick from outta there, champ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correcting your incorrect statement means I'm uptight?
Click to expand...



No, it means you are not competent in English communication.


----------



## tigerbob

Foxfyre said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mo Farrah of Great Britain wins 10,000 meter Gold
> US second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six Golds for Britain today.  Six.  Absolutely unheard of.
> 
> Pinching myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a misplaced....er transplanted Brit, Tigerbob?  I've never ever even been there but admit to being an unashamed Anglophile.
Click to expand...


Yes.  And since I was fairly young I was always intrigued by America.


----------



## tigerbob

Noomi said:


> Cannot believe Australia is doing so badly! We really need to lift our game.



I gather there have been a lot of questions asked in the Australian press.  Was fairly recent memory that Britain only won a single god at a summer games (Atlanta).


----------



## WillowTree

Unkotare said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael  Phelps USA the greatest Olympian that ever lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question.
Click to expand...


It's his title asswhat.


----------



## WillowTree

Unkotare said:


> But it is in question, unless "greatest ever" is determined only by medal count (which is one legitimate opinion).



22 medals. 18 of them Gold. It's his title asstwat.


----------



## California Girl

WillowTree said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is in question, unless "greatest ever" is determined only by medal count (which is one legitimate opinion).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 medals. 18 of them Gold. It's his title asstwat.
Click to expand...


Maybe we have discovered who Unkotare is! 




> He may be the most decorated Olympian of all time, but Michael Phelps' domination in the pool does not make him the greatest, according to the London Olympics boss.
> On the day after the swimmer made history with his 19th career medal, Olympics chief Lord Sebastian Coe called the achievement 'pretty good' but has his own ideas about better athletes.
> Coe, a twice 1,500m Olympic champion, said: 'I think you can say it is self-evident that he is the most successful. I am not sure he is the greatest.


Read more: Lord Sebastian Coe says Michael Phelps is not the greatest Olympian ever | Mail Online

For the record, Seb Coe is a fucking idiot.... who managed to scrap a couple of golds once... but "modesty prevents" him from claiming to be the greatest. Modesty? Seb Coe? Don't make me laugh. The man is an arrogant ass.


----------



## California Girl

WillowTree said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is in question, unless "greatest ever" is determined only by medal count (which is one legitimate opinion).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 medals. 18 of them Gold. It's his title asstwat.
Click to expand...


The man is awesome.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is in question, unless "greatest ever" is determined only by medal count (which is one legitimate opinion).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 medals. 18 of them Gold. It's his title asstwat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we have discovered who Unkotare is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may be the most decorated Olympian of all time, but Michael Phelps' domination in the pool does not make him the greatest, according to the London Olympics boss.
> On the day after the swimmer made history with his 19th career medal, Olympics chief Lord Sebastian Coe called the achievement 'pretty good' but has his own ideas about better athletes.
> Coe, a twice 1,500m Olympic champion, said: 'I think you can say it is self-evident that he is the most successful. I am not sure he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read more: Lord Sebastian Coe says Michael Phelps is not the greatest Olympian ever | Mail Online
> 
> For the record, Seb Coe is a fucking idiot.... who managed to scrap a couple of golds once... but "modesty prevents" him from claiming to be the greatest. Modesty? Seb Coe? Don't make me laugh. The man is an arrogant ass.
Click to expand...


Sebastian Coe was an amazing runner. World record holder. Dominated his era. Greatest ever?

I'd still go Lasse Virev, Abebe Bikila or Zatopek in distance events.


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 22 medals. 18 of them Gold. It's his title asstwat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we have discovered who Unkotare is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may be the most decorated Olympian of all time, but Michael Phelps' domination in the pool does not make him the greatest, according to the London Olympics boss.
> On the day after the swimmer made history with his 19th career medal, Olympics chief Lord Sebastian Coe called the achievement 'pretty good' but has his own ideas about better athletes.
> Coe, a twice 1,500m Olympic champion, said: 'I think you can say it is self-evident that he is the most successful. I am not sure he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read more: Lord Sebastian Coe says Michael Phelps is not the greatest Olympian ever | Mail Online
> 
> For the record, Seb Coe is a fucking idiot.... who managed to scrap a couple of golds once... but "modesty prevents" him from claiming to be the greatest. Modesty? Seb Coe? Don't make me laugh. The man is an arrogant ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sebastian Coe was an amazing runner. World record holder. Dominated his era. Greatest ever?
> 
> I'd still go Keino, Abebe Bekila or Zatopek in distance events.
Click to expand...


I'd call him the 'Greatest Ever Dickhead to Organize a Decent Olympics'. Other than that, he achieved little of any significance. 

It's not about one particular event, it's an overall view. Since Phelps has won more medals, more golds, etc... I'd say that qualifies him to claim the title 'Greatest Ever Olympian' despite the whiny assed Brit.


----------



## rightwinger

Swimming is one of the easiest events to pile up up multiple medals. A single swimmer can compete in multiple events and relays and pile up the gold. Phelps is not the first swimmer to stock up on medals

Does it make swimmers the greatest Olympians?  I doubt it


----------



## Dr Grump

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we have discovered who Unkotare is!
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Lord Sebastian Coe says Michael Phelps is not the greatest Olympian ever | Mail Online
> 
> For the record, Seb Coe is a fucking idiot.... who managed to scrap a couple of golds once... but "modesty prevents" him from claiming to be the greatest. Modesty? Seb Coe? Don't make me laugh. The man is an arrogant ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebastian Coe was an amazing runner. World record holder. Dominated his era. Greatest ever?
> 
> I'd still go Keino, Abebe Bekila or Zatopek in distance events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd call him the 'Greatest Ever Dickhead to Organize a Decent Olympics'. Other than that, he achieved little of any significance.
> 
> It's not about one particular event, it's an overall view. Since Phelps has won more medals, more golds, etc... I'd say that qualifies him to claim the title 'Greatest Ever Olympian' despite the whiny assed Brit.
Click to expand...


Coe isn't making out he is the greatest ever. And if you think somebody winning two golds in one of the marquee events in the Olympics is of little significance, I'd say you're off your rocker...

And Phelps might be the greatest, but I agree with Coe, it just doesn't come down to the medal count, it also comes down to the quality of the opposition...

That aside Phelps is a legend. But y'know, I also look at it like this - can anybody on this board honestly say they knew the name of the Russian gymnast who had the highest medal count until Phelps overtook her? I didn't...


----------



## California Girl

Dr Grump said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sebastian Coe was an amazing runner. World record holder. Dominated his era. Greatest ever?
> 
> I'd still go Keino, Abebe Bekila or Zatopek in distance events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd call him the 'Greatest Ever Dickhead to Organize a Decent Olympics'. Other than that, he achieved little of any significance.
> 
> It's not about one particular event, it's an overall view. Since Phelps has won more medals, more golds, etc... I'd say that qualifies him to claim the title 'Greatest Ever Olympian' despite the whiny assed Brit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coe isn't making out he is the greatest ever. And if you think somebody winning two golds in one of the marquee events in the Olympics is of little significance, I'd say you're off your rocker...
> 
> And Phelps might be the greatest, but I agree with Coe, it just doesn't come down to the medal count, it also comes down to the quality of the opposition...
> 
> That aside Phelps is a legend. But y'know, I also look at it like this - can anybody on this board honestly say they knew the name of the Russian gymnast who had the highest medal count until Phelps overtook her? I didn't...
Click to expand...


Bad sportsmanship from Coe... no more than that. Personally, I wouldn't knock Plelps achievement... it's a pity that Coe couldn't do likewise... 'Modesty prevents'... what was that supposed to mean if it's not him saying he's better than Phelps? Coe should stick to what he's good at... nothing.


----------



## Dr Grump

California Girl said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd call him the 'Greatest Ever Dickhead to Organize a Decent Olympics'. Other than that, he achieved little of any significance.
> 
> It's not about one particular event, it's an overall view. Since Phelps has won more medals, more golds, etc... I'd say that qualifies him to claim the title 'Greatest Ever Olympian' despite the whiny assed Brit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coe isn't making out he is the greatest ever. And if you think somebody winning two golds in one of the marquee events in the Olympics is of little significance, I'd say you're off your rocker...
> 
> And Phelps might be the greatest, but I agree with Coe, it just doesn't come down to the medal count, it also comes down to the quality of the opposition...
> 
> That aside Phelps is a legend. But y'know, I also look at it like this - can anybody on this board honestly say they knew the name of the Russian gymnast who had the highest medal count until Phelps overtook her? I didn't...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad sportsmanship from Coe... no more than that. Personally, I wouldn't knock Plelps achievement... it's a pity that Coe couldn't do likewise... 'Modesty prevents'... what was that supposed to mean if it's not him saying he's better than Phelps? Coe should stick to what he's good at... nothing.
Click to expand...


I grew up around the Coe vs Ovett era..it was great for the sport of running...

I see it as Coe being honest...he has never suffered fools and if he was asked the question he gave the answer...

His only real problem I see is that he is a Tory...


----------



## Valerie

To be fair, Coe made those comments earlier in the week, and he said in the same breath that he was joking... He then explained the criteria for "greatest" was subjective.




> Phelps, who won a record eight gold medals at the 2008 Beijing Games, has a total of 15 gold, two silver and two bronze. He is competing in three other events in London and can take the record even further.
> 
> So who, Coe was asked, would he pick over Phelps?
> 
> *He started with a crack: "Well, modesty prevents me from ... No. That's a joke."
> *
> "This is the global pub game," said Coe, who won his gold medals at the 1980 and 1984 Games. "Who is the greatest Olympian of all time? I could go around this whole room, we'd all come up with different interpretations on that. But you have to say he's up there. But whether he is the greatest, in my opinion, probably not."
> 
> Again, Coe was pressed to name his choice as the greatest Olympian.
> 
> "I could throw out a a whole series of names," he said.
> 
> Phelps the greatest? Not for Sebastian Coe - Olympics - ESPN


----------



## rightwinger

Valerie said:


> To be fair, Coe made those comments earlier in the week, and he said in the same breath that he was joking... He then explained the criteria for "greatest" was subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phelps, who won a record eight gold medals at the 2008 Beijing Games, has a total of 15 gold, two silver and two bronze. He is competing in three other events in London and can take the record even further.
> 
> So who, Coe was asked, would he pick over Phelps?
> 
> *He started with a crack: "Well, modesty prevents me from ... No. That's a joke."
> *
> "This is the global pub game," said Coe, who won his gold medals at the 1980 and 1984 Games. "Who is the greatest Olympian of all time? I could go around this whole room, we'd all come up with different interpretations on that. But you have to say he's up there. But whether he is the greatest, in my opinion, probably not."
> 
> Again, Coe was pressed to name his choice as the greatest Olympian.
> 
> "I could throw out a a whole series of names," he said.
> 
> Phelps the greatest? Not for Sebastian Coe - Olympics - ESPN
Click to expand...


Coe's gold medals are tainted in that he won during boycott Olympics with many great athletes forced to sit out. 
Regardless, Coe and Ovett marked the highpoint of British distance running and dominated their era.


----------



## California Girl

Well done, Ben Ainsley... another goal for Britain! Rule Britannia! Britannia rules the waves! The greatest sailor ever!


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, Coe made those comments earlier in the week, and he said in the same breath that he was joking... He then explained the criteria for "greatest" was subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phelps, who won a record eight gold medals at the 2008 Beijing Games, has a total of 15 gold, two silver and two bronze. He is competing in three other events in London and can take the record even further.
> 
> So who, Coe was asked, would he pick over Phelps?
> 
> *He started with a crack: "Well, modesty prevents me from ... No. That's a joke."
> *
> "This is the global pub game," said Coe, who won his gold medals at the 1980 and 1984 Games. "Who is the greatest Olympian of all time? I could go around this whole room, we'd all come up with different interpretations on that. But you have to say he's up there. But whether he is the greatest, in my opinion, probably not."
> 
> Again, Coe was pressed to name his choice as the greatest Olympian.
> 
> "I could throw out a a whole series of names," he said.
> 
> Phelps the greatest? Not for Sebastian Coe - Olympics - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coe's gold medals are tainted in that he won during boycott Olympics with many great athletes forced to sit out.
> Regardless, Coe and Ovett marked the highpoint of British distance running and dominated their era.
Click to expand...


Steve Ovett is a much nicer man, quiet and dignified. Coe will remain a horse's ass, regardless of his title... Lord Coe. What a crock.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, Coe made those comments earlier in the week, and he said in the same breath that he was joking... He then explained the criteria for "greatest" was subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coe's gold medals are tainted in that he won during boycott Olympics with many great athletes forced to sit out.
> Regardless, Coe and Ovett marked the highpoint of British distance running and dominated their era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve Ovett is a much nicer man, quiet and dignified. Coe will remain a horse's ass, regardless of his title... Lord Coe. What a crock.
Click to expand...


Who cares?

He is not marrying my sister. He is arguably the greatest runner in British history. More dominant than Roger Bannister. We are talking about greatest Olympians not who is the nicest guy.


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coe's gold medals are tainted in that he won during boycott Olympics with many great athletes forced to sit out.
> Regardless, Coe and Ovett marked the highpoint of British distance running and dominated their era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Ovett is a much nicer man, quiet and dignified. Coe will remain a horse's ass, regardless of his title... Lord Coe. What a crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> He is not marrying my sister. He is arguably the greatest runner in British history. More dominant than Roger Bannister. We are talking about greatest Olympians not who is the nicest guy.
Click to expand...


And, by what standard would Coe even qualify to get on the shortlist? 

More medals? Nope. More world records? Nope. The man has nothing. Such is life.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Ovett is a much nicer man, quiet and dignified. Coe will remain a horse's ass, regardless of his title... Lord Coe. What a crock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> He is not marrying my sister. He is arguably the greatest runner in British history. More dominant than Roger Bannister. We are talking about greatest Olympians not who is the nicest guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, by what standard would Coe even qualify to get on the shortlist?
> 
> More medals? Nope. More world records? Nope. The man has nothing. Such is life.
Click to expand...


Did you ever see Coe run? Try YouTube

Amazing runner. Small man but smooth as silk with a great kick. He ran a 3:47 mile and set a record in the 800 meters that stood for over 15 years

His times from 30 years ago are good enough to medal today. 

Not many swimmers can say that


----------



## Katzndogz

Valerie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serena won the gold for usa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's awesome...came back after an injury last year and won the 4 Grand Slams plus now the Olympic Gold Medal!  Outstanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Serena Williams won Olympic tennis singles gold on Saturday, becoming the first player to win all four grand slams and an Olympic title in singles and doubles, with her U.S. team mates Bob and Mike Bryan later taking the men's doubles gold.
> 
> Tennis: U.S. has golden day as Serena, Bryans win - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Then Williams embarassed herself and the nation by doing the crip walk.    You can take the girl out of the Compton, but you can't take Compton out of the girl.


----------



## Colin

Katzndogz said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's awesome...came back after an injury last year and won the 4 Grand Slams plus now the Olympic Gold Medal!  Outstanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Serena Williams won Olympic tennis singles gold on Saturday, becoming the first player to win all four grand slams and an Olympic title in singles and doubles, with her U.S. team mates Bob and Mike Bryan later taking the men's doubles gold.
> 
> Tennis: U.S. has golden day as Serena, Bryans win - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then Williams embarassed herself and the nation by doing the crip walk.    You can take the girl out of the Compton, but you can't take Compton out of the girl.
Click to expand...


Blimey! Murray takes Gold in the men's singles by beating Federa 3 sets to nil. What's occuring?


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's awesome...came back after an injury last year and won the 4 Grand Slams plus now the Olympic Gold Medal!  Outstanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Williams embarassed herself and the nation by doing the crip walk.    You can take the girl out of the Compton, but you can't take Compton out of the girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blimey! Murray takes Gold in the men's singles by beating Federa 3 sets to nil. What's occuring?
Click to expand...


That's two golds today! Ainslie and Murray! Sweet! Fab wins for both!


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, Coe made those comments earlier in the week, and he said in the same breath that he was joking... He then explained the criteria for "greatest" was subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coe's gold medals are tainted in that he won during boycott Olympics with many great athletes forced to sit out.
> Regardless, Coe and Ovett marked the highpoint of British distance running and dominated their era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve Ovett is a much nicer man, quiet and dignified. Coe will remain a horse's ass, regardless of his title... Lord Coe. What a crock.
Click to expand...


Well, a Brit just humiliated Roger Federer in 3 sets in men's tennis this morning. Amazing achievement.


----------



## Unkotare

WillowTree said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is in question, unless "greatest ever" is determined only by medal count (which is one legitimate opinion).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 medals. 18 of them Gold. It's his title asstwat.
Click to expand...




You have sweaty man-feelings for him, don't you? That's sweet.

He has the most medals for sure. We could discuss what constitutes "greatest ever" but you cannot, because you are too distracted by your crush. Too bad, it might have been an interesting topic.


----------



## mudwhistle

Unkotare said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is in question, unless "greatest ever" is determined only by medal count (which is one legitimate opinion).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 medals. 18 of them Gold. It's his title asstwat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have sweaty man-feelings for him, don't you? That's sweet.
> 
> He has the most medals for sure. We could discuss what constitutes "greatest ever" but you cannot, because you are too distracted by your crush. Too bad, it might have been an interesting topic.
Click to expand...


The last two Olympics have been better because of Michael Phelps.


----------



## Unkotare

No argument there.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to have a drink and pull that stick from outta there, champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correcting your incorrect statement means I'm uptight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it means you are not competent in English communication.
Click to expand...


So she wasn't making a statement? She most definitely, wasn't asking a question. You're an ass clown; if you're going to battle petty shit, at least be right. Stop doubling down on your fucking stupidity.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I predict GB men's soccer to lose in shoot-outs.



Told ya.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correcting your incorrect statement means I'm uptight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it means you are not competent in English communication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So she wasn't making a statement? She most definitely, wasn't asking a question. You're an ass clown; if you're going to battle petty shit, at least be right. Stop doubling down on your fucking stupidity.
Click to expand...



Communicative Competence. Look it up, then stop sucking at it so much.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it means you are not competent in English communication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she wasn't making a statement? She most definitely, wasn't asking a question. You're an ass clown; if you're going to battle petty shit, at least be right. Stop doubling down on your fucking stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Communicative Competence. Look it up, then stop sucking at it so much.
Click to expand...


QFT and get help. I'm the one that knows the difference between a statement and a question.


----------



## tigerbob

Unkotare said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is in question, unless "greatest ever" is determined only by medal count (which is one legitimate opinion).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 medals. 18 of them Gold. It's his title asstwat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have sweaty man-feelings for him, don't you? That's sweet.
> 
> He has the most medals for sure. We could discuss what constitutes "greatest ever" but you cannot, because you are too distracted by your crush. Too bad, it might have been an interesting topic.
Click to expand...


Why don't you start it off then?  What in your opinion might be characteristics, qualities or achievements of the "greatest ever".


----------



## tigerbob

Sunday, 2.45.  Men's 100m semis.  Kinda big events.  And NBC is showing water polo and one of their vacuous human interest stories about a weightlifter.  

Am I missing something?  What the fuck is wrong with them?  Are they truly this stupid?  It's fucking Sunday!  The whole day is prime time.


----------



## rightwinger

tigerbob said:


> Sunday, 2.45.  Men's 100m semis.  Kinda big events.  And NBC is showing water polo and one of their vacuous human interest stories about a weightlifter.
> 
> Am I missing something?  What the fuck is wrong with them?  Are they truly this stupid?  It's fucking Sunday!  The whole day is prime time.



Prime time delay......it's all about ratings


----------



## tigerbob

rightwinger said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, 2.45.  Men's 100m semis.  Kinda big events.  And NBC is showing water polo and one of their vacuous human interest stories about a weightlifter.
> 
> Am I missing something?  What the fuck is wrong with them?  Are they truly this stupid?  It's fucking Sunday!  The whole day is prime time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime time delay......it's all about ratings
Click to expand...


I know.  I've spent 30 years in advertising.  But the media all around the world are simply staggered by NBCs decisions and how publicly their contempt for their viewers is evidenced.

Rumor at present is that they're not going to show the men's 100m final live.  Staggering.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rightwinger said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, 2.45.  Men's 100m semis.  Kinda big events.  And NBC is showing water polo and one of their vacuous human interest stories about a weightlifter.
> 
> Am I missing something?  What the fuck is wrong with them?  Are they truly this stupid?  It's fucking Sunday!  The whole day is prime time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime time delay......it's all about ratings
Click to expand...


Yea but they disrespect their viewers even still. Instead of showing Phelps race on delay at 7 in primetime; they showed it at 11:05 in "primetime" after a bunch of pre-recorded stories. What's that shit all about? And how is it really improving their ratings if I'm ready to watch at 7 but a lot of nights I'm skipping the nonsense b/c I've already seen the winner online anyways? NBC is bitches and I'm tired of these fuckheads having the Olympics. Fox or CBS needs to put a bid in and do it.


----------



## tigerbob

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, 2.45.  Men's 100m semis.  Kinda big events.  And NBC is showing water polo and one of their vacuous human interest stories about a weightlifter.
> 
> Am I missing something?  What the fuck is wrong with them?  Are they truly this stupid?  It's fucking Sunday!  The whole day is prime time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime time delay......it's all about ratings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea but they disrespect their viewers even still. Instead of showing Phelps race on delay at 7 in primetime; they showed it at 11:05 in "primetime" after a bunch of pre-recorded stories. What's that shit all about? And how is it really improving their ratings if I'm ready to watch at 7 but a lot of nights I'm skipping the nonsense b/c I've already seen the winner online anyways? NBC is bitches and I'm tired of these fuckheads having the Olympics. Fox or CBS needs to put a bid in and do it.
Click to expand...


I'm sure before NBC change their strategy that will first try two other options for future Olympics.

1.  Ask the IOC not to select an Olympic host city that is more than 2 hours outside Eastern Standard Time.

2.  If Option 1 is not possible, request that any country in a significantly different time zone schedule events around US prime time, irrespective of what the time may be locally.

That is likely the only way US audiences will get live coverage of the Olympics.


----------



## Colin

tigerbob said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime time delay......it's all about ratings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but they disrespect their viewers even still. Instead of showing Phelps race on delay at 7 in primetime; they showed it at 11:05 in "primetime" after a bunch of pre-recorded stories. What's that shit all about? And how is it really improving their ratings if I'm ready to watch at 7 but a lot of nights I'm skipping the nonsense b/c I've already seen the winner online anyways? NBC is bitches and I'm tired of these fuckheads having the Olympics. Fox or CBS needs to put a bid in and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure before NBC change their strategy that will first try two other options for future Olympics.
> 
> 1.  Ask the IOC not to select an Olympic host city that is more than 2 hours outside Eastern Standard Time.
> 
> 2.  If Option 1 is not possible, request that any country in a significantly different time zone schedule events around US prime time, irrespective of what the time may be locally.
> 
> That is likely the only way US audiences will get live coverage of the Olympics.
Click to expand...


With time outs every ten minutes for ad breaks. Which ad agencies have you worked for Tiger?


----------



## Unkotare

tigerbob said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 22 medals. 18 of them Gold. It's his title asstwat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have sweaty man-feelings for him, don't you? That's sweet.
> 
> He has the most medals for sure. We could discuss what constitutes "greatest ever" but you cannot, because you are too distracted by your crush. Too bad, it might have been an interesting topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you start it off then?  What in your opinion might be characteristics, qualities or achievements of the "greatest ever".
Click to expand...



A record of sucess, for sure. No one can match Phelps in that regard, for sure. But you might also consider the nature and quality of competition someone faced. Then there is the difficulty of comparing across very different sports with different scoring and number of events and other considerations. You might also consider the conditions under which an athlete had to compete. There are too many things to consider to really answer the question with certainty.


----------



## tigerbob

Colin said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but they disrespect their viewers even still. Instead of showing Phelps race on delay at 7 in primetime; they showed it at 11:05 in "primetime" after a bunch of pre-recorded stories. What's that shit all about? And how is it really improving their ratings if I'm ready to watch at 7 but a lot of nights I'm skipping the nonsense b/c I've already seen the winner online anyways? NBC is bitches and I'm tired of these fuckheads having the Olympics. Fox or CBS needs to put a bid in and do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure before NBC change their strategy that will first try two other options for future Olympics.
> 
> 1.  Ask the IOC not to select an Olympic host city that is more than 2 hours outside Eastern Standard Time.
> 
> 2.  If Option 1 is not possible, request that any country in a significantly different time zone schedule events around US prime time, irrespective of what the time may be locally.
> 
> That is likely the only way US audiences will get live coverage of the Olympics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With time outs every ten minutes for ad breaks. Which ad agencies have you worked for Tiger?
Click to expand...


The bigger ones are Campbell-Ewald (here in the US), and Euro RSCG, Saatchi and Ogilvy in London.  Started at Ogilvy in 1982.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> So she wasn't making a statement? She most definitely, wasn't asking a question. You're an ass clown; if you're going to battle petty shit, at least be right. Stop doubling down on your fucking stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communicative Competence. Look it up, then stop sucking at it so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QFT and get help. I'm the one that knows the difference between a statement and a question.
Click to expand...



I can't help you until you want to be helped.


----------



## tigerbob

I'm telling you mate, the coverage over here is a fucking joke.  The two main Olympic channels for NBC right now are both (BOTH) showing women's volleyball.  

Men's hammer final?  Nah!  

Women's 400m final?  Fat chance.  

And (shortly from what I'm hearing)..... 

Men's 100m final?  On your bike sunshine - watch the volleyball and keep your trap shut!


----------



## Colin

tigerbob said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure before NBC change their strategy that will first try two other options for future Olympics.
> 
> 1.  Ask the IOC not to select an Olympic host city that is more than 2 hours outside Eastern Standard Time.
> 
> 2.  If Option 1 is not possible, request that any country in a significantly different time zone schedule events around US prime time, irrespective of what the time may be locally.
> 
> That is likely the only way US audiences will get live coverage of the Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With time outs every ten minutes for ad breaks. Which ad agencies have you worked for Tiger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bigger ones are Campbell-Ewald (here in the US), and Euro RSCG, Saatchi and Ogilvy in London.  Started at Ogilvy in 1982.
Click to expand...


OK. I started in 85 after I left the Army. Spent some time at Leo Burnett and TBWA before getting poached by one of the big airlines.


----------



## Colin

Bolt wins Gold in 9.64. Blake silver. Gatland bronze.


----------



## tigerbob

Colin said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> With time outs every ten minutes for ad breaks. Which ad agencies have you worked for Tiger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger ones are Campbell-Ewald (here in the US), and Euro RSCG, Saatchi and Ogilvy in London.  Started at Ogilvy in 1982.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. I started in 85 after I left the Army. Spent some time at Leo Burnett and TBWA before getting poached by one of the big airlines.
Click to expand...


Quite posible we know several of the same people then!


----------



## tigerbob

Colin said:


> Bolt wins Gold in 9.64. Blake silver. Gatland bronze.



Yep - just watched online - NBC's online coverage wasn't buffering for a change.  Toying with the idea of setting up a proxy server so I can stream Beeb coverage.


----------



## Colin

tigerbob said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger ones are Campbell-Ewald (here in the US), and Euro RSCG, Saatchi and Ogilvy in London.  Started at Ogilvy in 1982.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I started in 85 after I left the Army. Spent some time at Leo Burnett and TBWA before getting poached by one of the big airlines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite posible we know several of the same people then!
Click to expand...


Highly likely. Small world and frequent moves from agency to agency.


----------



## Colin

tigerbob said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolt wins Gold in 9.64. Blake silver. Gatland bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - just watched online - NBC's online coverage wasn't buffering for a change.  Toying with the idea of setting up a proxy server so I can stream Beeb coverage.
Click to expand...


If you can, go for it. But not sure whether the Beeb block that what with license fees. You'd be able to pick which events you watch since they're covering them all.


----------



## tigerbob

Colin said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolt wins Gold in 9.64. Blake silver. Gatland bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - just watched online - NBC's online coverage wasn't buffering for a change.  Toying with the idea of setting up a proxy server so I can stream Beeb coverage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can, go for it. But not sure whether the Beeb block that what with license fees. You'd be able to pick which events you watch since they're covering them all.
Click to expand...


No, I know it's possible to get around it.  If I'd thought about it last week I'd have set it up for this weekend, but I foolishly thought NBC might be showing more stuff at the weekend since people are at home rather than at work.

I tell you what, I've never missed Auntie as much.


----------



## Dr Grump

rightwinger said:


> Coe's gold medals are tainted in that he won during boycott Olympics with many great athletes forced to sit out.



But he ran against all of them over both the Moscow and LA Olympics. And his form at World Champs would suggest he was pretty good...


----------



## Dr Grump

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Ovett is a much nicer man, quiet and dignified. Coe will remain a horse's ass, regardless of his title... Lord Coe. What a crock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> He is not marrying my sister. He is arguably the greatest runner in British history. More dominant than Roger Bannister. We are talking about greatest Olympians not who is the nicest guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, by what standard would Coe even qualify to get on the shortlist?
> 
> More medals? Nope. More world records? Nope. The man has nothing. Such is life.
Click to expand...


Er, he did have world records. Phelps' will disappear one day too. However, Coe could only compete in the 800 and 1500. There was a lot more opportunity for Phelps to win. So a field hockey player could be one of the greatest athletes in the world, but can only win one medal per Olympics at most. Phelps is a machine, and a great athlete, but Coe is right - it's subjective....


----------



## rightwinger

Dr Grump said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coe's gold medals are tainted in that he won during boycott Olympics with many great athletes forced to sit out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he ran against all of them over both the Moscow and LA Olympics. And his form at World Champs would suggest he was pretty good...
Click to expand...


Coe was the best middle distancerunner of his era

Like I said, I think his times from 30 years ago would medal in this Olympics


----------



## Dr Grump

rightwinger said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coe's gold medals are tainted in that he won during boycott Olympics with many great athletes forced to sit out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he ran against all of them over both the Moscow and LA Olympics. And his form at World Champs would suggest he was pretty good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coe was the best middle distancerunner of his era
> 
> Like I said, I think his times from 30 years ago would medal in this Olympics
Click to expand...


Yep, and Ovett wasn't far behind...I remember watching them race many times. There was also a bloke from Ireland called Coughlan (forget his first name) and another guy called Foster or Forster. I think there was another Brit not long after who was pretty good too, but forget his name...


----------



## rightwinger

Dr Grump said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he ran against all of them over both the Moscow and LA Olympics. And his form at World Champs would suggest he was pretty good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coe was the best middle distancerunner of his era
> 
> Like I said, I think his times from 30 years ago would medal in this Olympics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and Ovett wasn't far behind...I remember watching them race many times. There was also a bloke from Ireland called Coughlan (forget his first name) and another guy called Foster or Forster. I think there was another Brit not long after who was pretty good too, but forget his name...
Click to expand...


Eamon Coughlin.....the Irish had a lot of great milers back then

Saw him run in Madison Square Garden


----------



## tigerbob

Dr Grump said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he ran against all of them over both the Moscow and LA Olympics. And his form at World Champs would suggest he was pretty good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coe was the best middle distancerunner of his era
> 
> Like I said, I think his times from 30 years ago would medal in this Olympics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and Ovett wasn't far behind...I remember watching them race many times. There was also a bloke from Ireland called Coughlan (forget his first name) and another guy called Foster or Forster. I think there was another Brit not long after who was pretty good too, but forget his name...
Click to expand...


Steve Cram.  Gold medallist from Seoul as I recall.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The greatest anything will always be subjective. Way too many variables for it not to be.


----------



## mudwhistle

jeetsoft said:


> china always rocks.


----------



## Wiseacre

Watched the end of the USA vs Canada women's soccer game, what a great game!   Very exciting, the US won the game in the last 30 seconds after 2 OT periods.   A header over the outstretched arms of the Canuck goalie.   Wow!


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Amazing game from both sides. Canada really brought their A-game today. I thought Christine Sinclair particularly looked very good. Didn't deserve to be on the losing side, I'd say.

As for our women. Simply brilliant from both Rapinoe and Morgan. Rapinoe is essentially the female David Beckham nowadays. No woman in the soccer world can pass the ball like she can. Her crossing and set-piece play was top-notch and her composure on the ball was clutch. Took her goal like it was second nature as well. Just casual as you like. Very much looking forward to the Japan game. As a US fan that watched them lose that world-cup final last summer, revenge is definitely on the mind.


----------



## bodecea

Wiseacre said:


> Watched the end of the USA vs Canada women's soccer game, what a great game!   Very exciting, the US won the game in the last 30 seconds after 2 OT periods.   A header over the outstretched arms of the Canuck goalie.   Wow!



Yep...now it's a rematch with Japan....VERY exciting!


----------



## bodecea

tigerbob said:


> I'm telling you mate, the coverage over here is a fucking joke.  The two main Olympic channels for NBC right now are both (BOTH) showing women's volleyball.
> 
> Men's hammer final?  Nah!
> 
> Women's 400m final?  Fat chance.
> 
> And (shortly from what I'm hearing).....
> 
> Men's 100m final?  On your bike sunshine - watch the volleyball and keep your trap shut!



Yes...women's volleyball...and your problem is....?


----------



## tigerbob

bodecea said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you mate, the coverage over here is a fucking joke.  The two main Olympic channels for NBC right now are both (BOTH) showing women's volleyball.
> 
> Men's hammer final?  Nah!
> 
> Women's 400m final?  Fat chance.
> 
> And (shortly from what I'm hearing).....
> 
> Men's 100m final?  On your bike sunshine - watch the volleyball and keep your trap shut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...women's volleyball...and your problem is....?
Click to expand...


LOL!  Not a problem.  But on both channels when the 400m and 100m finals were on?


----------



## L.K.Eder

there he goes, ripping his shirt.


----------



## tigerbob

I know there are plenty of Americans who aren't fans of the Olympics but you really should be very proud of your team.  Stunning performances over the last couple of days, and a hatful of medals.


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coe's gold medals are tainted in that he won during boycott Olympics with many great athletes forced to sit out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he ran against all of them over both the Moscow and LA Olympics. And his form at World Champs would suggest he was pretty good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coe was the best middle distancerunner of his era
> 
> Like I said, I think his times from 30 years ago would medal in this Olympics
Click to expand...


They just finished the mens 800meters. The winner from Kenya set a new 800 meter world record. Sebastian Coe's record time from 30 years ago would have placed him second.


----------



## Valerie

tigerbob said:


> I know there are plenty of Americans who aren't fans of the Olympics but you really should be very proud of your team.  Stunning performances over the last couple of days, and a hatful of medals.





*Medal Count Leaders	  					


1 United States	39 Gold 25 Silver 26 Bronze   90 Total


2 China  37 Gold 24 Silver 19 Bronze   80  Total


3 Great Britain	25 Gold 13 Silver 14 Bronze  52 Total


4 Russia  12 Gold 21 Silver	23 Bronze  56 Total


5 Korea  12 Gold 7 Silver 6	Bronze  25 Total
*




Google


----------



## L.K.Eder

german men win gold in beach volley ball.

craaazy


----------



## Foxfyre

I was just watching some commentary on the London games.  All the fears and speculation about impossible traffic and congestion, inadequate facilities, security concerns etc., have been put to rest.  With very few exceptions, all have been unfounded and we are witnessing very good games in a well designed and thought out venue.

Well done, London.


----------



## Swagger

I don't what the situation's like Stateside, but I've seen more of and heard more from the BBC's commentators than the athletes and games themselves.


----------



## Foxfyre

Swagger said:


> I don't what the situation's like Stateside, but I've seen more of and heard more from the BBC's commentators than the athletes and games themselves.



Yes, here too.  I resent endless commentary about the games and wish there was less time devoted to interviewing various atheletes all who say exactly the same obligatory things and all taking away time that could be devoted to the events.

If I was programming this, I would do a very quick and well edited background on some of the more interesting atheletes, maybe get a 15-second interesting quote, but put a lot more time in on showing the events.

None of that is the fault of the Olympic organizers though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^

I'm tired of all the fluff pieces in so-called "prime time" What the hell? There's all these events going, and they're wasting time reliving the past? NBC needs to stop with the artsy bull shit and show the sports.


----------



## High_Gravity

Can't wait to see Team USA win the Gold Medal in hoops this weekend.


----------



## Peter Dow

Women's 4x100m Relay Olympics London 2012. USA New World Record VIDEO 

This is a link to the VIDEO - click it
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Unfortunately when I uploaded this video to YouTube it was blocked - coffeeright or something. So you'll have to follow the link to watch it on ImageShack where I usually host my images but rarely any videos.





> USA quartet smash world record
> 
> August 10, 2012
> 
> The USA women's team broke a 27-year-old world record as they won Olympic gold in the 4x100m relay on Friday night.
> 
> The American quartet of Tianna Madison, Allyson Felix, Bianca Knight and Carmelita Jeter clocked 40.82 seconds to smash the previous best, set by East Germany in 1985, by nearly half a second.
> 
> They also shattered the best-ever Olympic time which had stood for 32 years.
> Jamaica's Shelly-Ann Fraser-Pryce - the individual 100m champion - Sherone Simpson, Veronica Campbell-Brown Kerron Stewart took the silver in a national record of 41.41 while Ukraine took the bronze.




This video was produced by 
Peter Dow from Scotland
to say "THANK YOU WOMEN OLYMPIC SPRINTERS.
Thanks for a fantastic race and well done to the USA team for your new world record!"
& to say "Hi, SEXY LADIES!"

Peter Dow is single and looking for a woman


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Can't wait to see Team USA win the Gold Medal in hoops this weekend.



Ginobili was playing with a bunch of nobodies and keeping them in the semifinal against the USA until they ran out of gas. I think Spain has a chance; maybe about a 5 to 10 percent chance of winning that game. I haven't watched them yet, but the Gasol brothers can give them problems.


----------



## tigerbob

Way to go London.  Couldn't be prouder.


----------



## Papageorgio

Saw cycling for one hour, slept through water polo, watched the last 25 yards of some relay that was won by Jamaica. That was it. 

My son is happy, he couldn't get to work in London because the transportation stunk so bad, his company excused it for all their workers.


----------



## midcan5

What did everyone think of the closing ceremony? Queen and Imagine done by deaf children - would  opening with Lennon's song ever get past our corporate media censors? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iSwhHMxDh4]The Beatles-Imagine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## deaddogseye

midcan5 said:


> What did everyone think of the closing ceremony? Queen and Imagine done by deaf children - would  opening with Lennon's song ever get past our corporate media censors?
> 
> The Beatles-Imagine - YouTube



I didnt get to see it. How was Ray Davies performing Waterloo Sunset?


----------



## Valerie

*Medal Count Leaders	  					


1 United States	46 Gold 29 Silver 29 Bronze   104 Total


2 China  38 Gold 27 Silver 23 Bronze   88  Total


3 Great Britain	29 Gold 17 Silver 19 Bronze  65 Total


4 Russia   24 Gold 26 Silver	32 Bronze  82 Total


5 Korea  13 Gold 8 Silver 7	Bronze  28 Total
*




Google


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see Team USA win the Gold Medal in hoops this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginobili was playing with a bunch of nobodies and keeping them in the semifinal against the USA until they ran out of gas. I think Spain has a chance; maybe about a 5 to 10 percent chance of winning that game. I haven't watched them yet, but the Gasol brothers can give them problems.
Click to expand...


Spain did give us alot of problems with their size, the USA essentially won the Gold Medal without any big man all our guys were perimeter players besides Chandler but he barely played yesterday.


----------



## rightwinger

Overall great job done by London
Visitors and athletes all raved about London

What is there to do in Rio?


----------



## deaddogseye

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see Team USA win the Gold Medal in hoops this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginobili was playing with a bunch of nobodies and keeping them in the semifinal against the USA until they ran out of gas. I think Spain has a chance; maybe about a 5 to 10 percent chance of winning that game. I haven't watched them yet, but the Gasol brothers can give them problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spain did give us alot of problems with their size, the USA essentially won the Gold Medal without any big man all our guys were perimeter players besides Chandler but he barely played yesterday.
Click to expand...


yes they had a bunch of very good big players -- gasol gasol and ibaka.

one thing that is overlooked in the (admittedly somewhat silly) debate about comparing this and the 1992 team is that while the 1992 team won by huge margins im pretty sure they NEVER faced a team with that type of talent on it. Those are three very good NBA big men.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

deaddogseye said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginobili was playing with a bunch of nobodies and keeping them in the semifinal against the USA until they ran out of gas. I think Spain has a chance; maybe about a 5 to 10 percent chance of winning that game. I haven't watched them yet, but the Gasol brothers can give them problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain did give us alot of problems with their size, the USA essentially won the Gold Medal without any big man all our guys were perimeter players besides Chandler but he barely played yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes they had a bunch of very good big players -- gasol gasol and ibaka.
> 
> one thing that is overlooked in the (admittedly somewhat silly) debate about comparing this and the 1992 team is that while the 1992 team won by huge margins im pretty sure they NEVER faced a team with that type of talent on it. Those are three very good NBA big men.
Click to expand...


I don't remember if it was an analyst or poster that said Lebron James is the only one that rises to the talent of the original Dream Team. I'd probably throw Durant in the mix, but I otherwise agree with that statement. 

Comparing so-called dream teams is what the media will always do. And eventually, not so many people will remember how good the original Dream Team was. We'll just sound like the old kooks talking about how great Chamberlain, Russell, Havilicek, West, Robertson and Baylor were.

That said, I could still go on for paragraphs about the glaring differences between the two teams.


----------



## deaddogseye

TheGreatGatsby said:


> deaddogseye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spain did give us alot of problems with their size, the USA essentially won the Gold Medal without any big man all our guys were perimeter players besides Chandler but he barely played yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes they had a bunch of very good big players -- gasol gasol and ibaka.
> 
> one thing that is overlooked in the (admittedly somewhat silly) debate about comparing this and the 1992 team is that while the 1992 team won by huge margins im pretty sure they NEVER faced a team with that type of talent on it. Those are three very good NBA big men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember if it was an analyst or poster that said Lebron James is the only one that rises to the talent of the original Dream Team. I'd probably throw Durant in the mix, but I otherwise agree with that statement.
> 
> Comparing so-called dream teams is what the media will always do. And eventually, not so many people will remember how good the original Dream Team was. We'll just sound like the old kooks talking about how great Chamberlain, Russell, Havilicek, West, Robertson and Baylor were.
> 
> That said, I could still go on for paragraphs about the glaring differences between the two teams.
Click to expand...


Kobe easily has the talent to match up with the old dream team whatever one's assessment of that team may be. 

Plus this team played MUCH tougher competition (not everybody Nigeria or Kenya or whoever it was was an absolute joke for example -- but the best teams they played were much better than the 92 team opposition) -- the 92 dream team played a bunch of stiffs -- might as well have thrown the New Jersey Generals out their against them

one thing that skews these comparisons is that much of the 92 team was well into or past their primes and we judge thembased on their career accomplishments. but larry bird was a cadaver out there -- he was like el cid. so how do you judge him? as the player he was at the time or the player he had been?

on the other hand a lot of the current team are still young and will build a lot of their resume going forward. Chris Paul and Westbrook still have  alot in fromt of them and by the time they are done may well be considerd hands down better than guys like Stockton for example. Blake Griffin was out with injury (as was Howard). so perspective is very releavant to this issue


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rightwinger said:


> Overall great job done by London
> Visitors and athletes all raved about London
> 
> What is there to do in Rio?



Bitches.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

deaddogseye said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deaddogseye said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes they had a bunch of very good big players -- gasol gasol and ibaka.
> 
> one thing that is overlooked in the (admittedly somewhat silly) debate about comparing this and the 1992 team is that while the 1992 team won by huge margins im pretty sure they NEVER faced a team with that type of talent on it. Those are three very good NBA big men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember if it was an analyst or poster that said Lebron James is the only one that rises to the talent of the original Dream Team. I'd probably throw Durant in the mix, but I otherwise agree with that statement.
> 
> Comparing so-called dream teams is what the media will always do. And eventually, not so many people will remember how good the original Dream Team was. We'll just sound like the old kooks talking about how great Chamberlain, Russell, Havilicek, West, Robertson and Baylor were.
> 
> That said, I could still go on for paragraphs about the glaring differences between the two teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe easily has the talent to match up with the old dream team whatever one's assessment of that team may be.
> 
> Plus this team played MUCH tougher competition (not everybody Nigeria or Kenya or whoever it was was an absolute joke for example -- but the best teams they played were much better than the 92 team opposition) -- the 92 dream team played a bunch of stiffs -- might as well have thrown the New Jersey Generals out their against them
> 
> one thing that skews these comparisons is that much of the 92 team was well into or past their primes and we judge thembased on their career accomplishments. but larry bird was a cadaver out there -- he was like el cid. so how do you judge him? as the player he was at the time or the player he had been?
> 
> on the other hand a lot of the current team are still young and will build a lot of their resume going forward. Chris Paul and Westbrook still have  alot in fromt of them and by the time they are done may well be considerd hands down better than guys like Stockton for example. Blake Griffin was out with injury (as was Howard). so perspective is very releavant to this issue
Click to expand...


In his prime yes. Kobe was a 43 percent perimeter shooter last year on his old, tired legs. Trust me, nobody was bringing that lackluster performance to the Dream Team. Even Bird was shooting 47 percent with a broken back and two broken ankles.

Kobe might have made it as a legacy. But then again, probably not b/c MJ/Pippen/Johnson would have said, nah, we don't want to play with that bitch; like they did to Isiah Thomas.

And I hate to tell you, but this USA team did not play much tougher competition at all. The Croatian team that the US smoked by 32 in the final; probably would have beat this US team. 

There is no skewing based on time either. What you don't understand is that basketball was at its best in the 80s and there was some carry-over to 92. Had they created Dream Teams in 80, 84 and 88; they probably would have been even better. Naturally, the USA teams are going to reflect the quality of the NBA at any given time and I guarantee the competition was much stiffer back then.

And I like Chris Paul; but trust me when I tell you that he will never be a John Stockton; the best passer in the history of the game. Stockton is/was so fit/amazing that he could still play in the NBA today if he wanted and he is only about 50 some odd years old. The dude is a freak of nature. Gonzaga players will tell you that he schools them every summer.

Westbrook too___ probably the fastest guy in the NBA right now (if not Rondo). But he has nowhere near the basketball IQ that Stockton had. Trust me, Stockton would not be logging the bench time that Westbrook logged. Although, he didn't play a whole lot in 92 b/c of an injury and when you have Johnson/Jordan who can play pg then you have that luxury.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Interesting thought: Gregg Poppovich is considered the front runner to be the next USA coach. But if they want Rondo, they might want to consider Doc Rivers. They might want to consider Doc if they want a guy who could coach for longer; like the next 2 Olympics. But then again if Doc's an assistant and it seems that he would do it__ then he could likely get Rondo to come back still.


----------



## Colin

shaul87 said:


> michael phelepes is legend



So is Michael Phelps


----------

